# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  الموضـوع مهم مهم للقراءة مسيرة الأرواح بعد الموت

## نور علي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله**..*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد،*

*رأيت هذا الموضوع في احد المنتديات..وبسبب تأثيره الرائع والقوي أحببت أن انقله إليكم،*
*هو عبارة عن احداث متسلسلة في حياة أحد الأشخاص بعد موته، وهو مأخوذة من كتاب "سياحة في الغرب" أو "مسير الأرواح بعد الموت" وان لم يخب الظن هو من تأليف "السيد حسن النجفي**"*
*وهي أحداث رائعة انصحكم وانصح نفسي قبلكم بقرائتها والتدبر فيها..هي عبارة عن تصوير حياة انسان بعد موته**.*
*وبما انها طويلة لذلك فسأضعها بين أيديكم على هيئة أجزاء..* 




*الجزء الأول*
*الستار يتلاشى*

*من الواضح أنّ عالم الطبيعة المادّي المؤلّف من العناصر، يشكّل سدّاً ضخماً وستارة سميكة تغطّي عين الإنسان فتحجبها عن رؤية العالم الآخر، ولكنّها بالموت وبالخروج من هذا العالم المادّي وبتلاشي تلك الستارة، ترى وتصل إلى اُمور لم تستطع رؤيتها ولا الوصول إليها من قبل.*
*(* *لَقَد كُنْتَ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ هَذَا فَكَشفْنَا عَنْكَ غِطَاءَكَ فَبَصَرُكَ الْيَوْمَ حَدِيدٌ**)سورة ق/.22* 

*لقد متّ(2) فرأيت أن مرضي الجسماني قد تلاشى وأصبحت في أتمّ صحّة، ورأيت أقربائي حول جنازتي يبكون عليّ، فحزنت على بكائهم، وقلت لهم**: إنّني لم أمُت، بل زال عنّي مرضي. إلاّ أنّ أحداً لم يسمعني، وكأنّهم لا يرونني ولا يسمعون صوتي(3)، فعلمت أنّني بعيد عنهم، ولكنّي كنت هناك بسبب معرفتي وحبّى لتلك الجنازة، وكنت اُحدّق بعيني في جنبها الأيسر العاري.**وبعد غُسل الجنازة وإجراء ما يلزم لها، اتجهوا بها نحو المقابر، وكنت مع المشيّعين الذين أرعبني أن أرى بينهم حيوانات وحشيّة مفترسة من كلّ نوع، إلاّ أنّ الآخرين لم يخافوها، وهي لم تؤذِ أحداً، وكأنّها حيوانات أهلية يأنسون بها.*

** * ***الدخول في عالم القبر*

*أنزلوا الجنازة في القبر، وكنت أقف في القبر أتفرّج، وعندئذ أحسست بالخوف وارتهبت، وعلى الأخصّ عندما لاحظت أنّ حيوانات أخذت تظهر في القبر وتهاجم الجثّة، وأنّ الرجل الذي كان يوسّد الجثّة في التراب لم يدفع تلك الحيوانات عنها، وكأنّه لا يبصرها**.**ثمّ خرج من القبر، فدخلت أنا القبر، لطرد تلك الحيوانات، بالنظر لما يربطني بتلك الجثّة من روابط، ولكنّ الحيوانات تكاثر عددها وغلبتني على أمري. ثمّ إنّي كنت في أشدّ الخوف، بحيث كانت جميع أعضائي ترتجف، وطلبت النجدة من الناس، ولكن لم ينجدني أحد، واستمر كلٌّ فيما كان يعمل فيه، وكأنّهم لا يرون ما يحدث في القبر.**وبغتةً ظهر اُناسٌ في القبر ساعدوني على طرد الحيوانات فهربَتْ. فأردت أن أسألهم من هم ؟ فقالوا: إنَّ الحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السيِّئَاتِ (4)، واختفَوا.**بعد الانتهاء من هذه المعركة انتبهت إلى أنّ الناس كانوا قد أغلقوا القبر، وتركوني في ذلك المكان الضيق المظلم، وانصرفوا إلى بيوتهم، حتّى أقربائي وأصدقائي وزوجتي وأطفالي الذين كنت أسعى ليل نهار لراحتهم؛ فآلمني نُكرانهم الجميلَ وعدمُ وفائهم، وقد أوشك قلبي أن ينفطر خوفاً وهلعاً من وحشة القبر ومن الوحدة.**في تلك الحال من الاستيحاش الرهيب واليأس الشديد إلاّ من الله.. جلستُ عند رأس الجنازة، ولاحظتُ شيئاً فشيئاً أنّ القبر أخذ يهتزّ وراح التراب ينهال من سقف اللحد، وكانت الأرض التي تلي قدمَي الجثّة تضطرب وكأنّ حيواناً يحاول أن يشقّها ليدخل القبر. وأخيرا انشقّت الأرض وخرج منها شخصان لهما ملامح مخيفة وهيكلان مهيبان(5).*

** * ***فتّانا القبر*

*كانا كوحشَين قويّين يخرج من فمَيهما ومناخيرهما النار والدخان، وبيديهما هِراوَتان من حديد محمرّ، كجمرتين يتطاير منهما الشر. أخذا يطرحان على الجثّة أسئلة بصوت كرعد قاصف كاد يهزّ الأرض والسماء، قالا له: « مَن ربّك ؟** ».**أمّا أنا فقد جفّ حلقي من شدّة الخوف والهلع، وقلت: إنّ هذه الجثّة التي لا روح فيها لا يمكن أن تجيب عن سؤالهما، ولا شكّ أنّهما سينهالان عليها بالضرب بهراوتَي النار فيمتلئ القبر بالنار المحرقة ويشتدّ الأمر، فمن الخير إذن أن أردّ أنا. فتوجّهت إلى الله أملِ البائسين والمساكين وملجأ الحَيارى، وتوسّلتُ في قلبي بالإمام عليّ بن أبي طالب(6) الذي كنت أعرفه جيداً، وأعرف أنّه يدرك الملهوفين.**كنت أحبّ أن أرى قدرته نافذة في كلّ مكان وفي جميع العوالم، وكانت هذه واحدة من نعم الله تعالى أعدّها لإنقاذ عبيده من ذلك الوضع المخيف الذي يجرّد الإنسان من كلّ إحساس وشعور:**وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارى (7)**إنّه يذكّرهم بتلك الوسيلة الكبيرة.**وفعلاً، ما أن تذكّرت ذلك حتّى قوي قلبي وانحلّت عقدة لساني.**ولمّا طال الزمن على ردّ الجواب، عاد السائلان يسألان بغيظ وحَنَق وبصوت أشدّ من الأوّل وبغضب شديد اسوَدّ منه وجهاهما وانبعث الشرر يتطاير من عينيهما: « مَن ربك ؟ ».**ولكنّني قبل أن يركبني الخوف كالسابق(8)، أجبت بصوت ضعيف: الله ربّي هُوَ اللهُ الّذي لا إلهَ إلاَّ هُوَ عَالِمُ الغَيْبِ والشّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحيمُ * هُوَ اللهُ الّذي لا إلهَ إلاّ هُوَ المَلِكُ القُدُوسُ السّلامُ المُؤمِنُ المُهَيْمِنُ العَزيزُ الجبَّارُ المُتَكَبّرُ سُبْحَانَ الله عَمّا يُشْرِكُوَن (9).**هذه الآيات الشريفة التي كنت أتلوها في تعقيب صلاة الصبح دائماً، تَلَوتُها عليهما لمجرد إظهار أنّي أحفظها، ولكي لا يقولا: إنّ الإنسان لا يملك علماً ولا كمالاً، كما قيل يوم خلق الله آدم إنّه ليس فيه سوى الفساد وإراقة الدماء.* 









** * **


*وللحديث بقية >>>>* 


*اختكم ... نورعلي*

----------


## نور علي

*تكملة الجزء الأول*

*انفراج نسبيّ*

*على كلّ حال، ما أن تَلَوتُ تلك الآيات عليهما حتّى لاحظتُ أنّ غضبهما قد هدأ، فانبسطت ملامح وجهيهما، والتفتَ أحدُهما يقول للآخر: يبدو أنّ هذا من علماء المسلمين، وهو جدير بأن نتلطّف في سؤاله**.*
*إلاَّ أنّ الآخر قال: إنّ سلوكنا معه يعتمد على جوابه عن سؤال آخر، وبما أنّ جوابه ليس معروفاً بعد فعلينا أن نواصل مهمّتنا ونؤدّي واجبنا المطلوب، لا تهمّنا شخصية هذا الميت، فالمراكز والمقامات لا اعتبار لها في نظرنا. ثمّ التفت إلى الجثّة قائلاً:*
*« مَن نبيّك ؟ ».*
*عندئذ هدأتْ ضربات قلبي وانطلق لساني أكثر، فقلت: « النبيّ ورسول الله إلى الناس كافة: محمّد بن عبدالله، خاتم النبيّين وسيّد المرسلين صلّى الله عليه وآله.*
*هنا زال عنهما كلّ غضب وحنق، وأشرق وجهاهما، كما زايَلَني كلّ ما كنت أشعر به من خوف ورهبة.*
*ثمَّ أخذا يسألانني عن الكتاب والقِبلة والإمام وخليفة رسول الله، فأجبت:*
*« كتابي القرآن الكريم، وقد نزل من ربّ رحيم على نبيّ حكيم، وقبلتي الكعبة المسجد الحرام وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنْتُم فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ (10)؛ المسجد الحرام ظاهراً، والحقّ المتعالي باطناً وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذي فَطَرَ السَّمَواتِ وَالأرْضَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا أنَا مِنَ المُشْرِكِينَ (11). وأئمّتي وخلفاء نبيّي اثنا عشر إماماً، أوّلهم عليّ بن أبي طالب، وآخرهم الحجّة بن الحسن صاحب العصر والزمان، مفترضو الطاعة ومعصومون من الخطأ والزلل، شهداء دار الفَناء، وشفعاء دار البقاء ».*
*ورُحتُ أذكر لهما اسم كلّ واحد من أُولئك العظام ونسَبَه وحسَبَه، فقالا:*
*« لا حاجة لهذا التفصيل، فجواب كلّ سؤال كلمة واحدة ».*
*فقلت:*
*« كان لابدّ من هذا التفصيل وأكثر، لأنّكم منذ البداية أظهرتم سوء الظنّ بنا، واعترضتم على خلقنا، مع أنّه لا يجوز الاعتراض على فعل العليّ الحكيم، ومنذ اليوم الذي علمتُ فيه باعتراضكم ضِقتُ ذَرعاً بكم، وألزمتُ نفسي ـ إن أُتيحت لي الفرصة ـ أن أطرح عليكم بعض الأسئلة، واُثير حولكم القيل والقال، ولكن من المؤسف أنّ ذلك لا يتاح لي وأنا في هذا الضيق والابتلاء ».*






** * **



*وللحديث بقية >>>>*














*اختكم ... نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مشكورة وننتظر البقية*

----------


## المستجير

الله يعطيك العافيه على المشاركه الطيبه والمعلومات الرائعه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشــكوره اخـيه على الموضوع الرائــع ..

جـزاكِ الله الــف خيـــر ..

تــم تثبيت المــوضـوع ..

يعطيك الله العافيه .. 

جــعله الله في ميزان اعمـالك ..

دمتــي بـــود

----------


## نور علي

*السلام عليكم ،،*

*اشكر اخي شبكة الناصرة على التفاعل معي على الموضوع ،،*

*كما اشكر اخي المستجير واخي سعد سعد على المرور والردود كما اشكر اي واحد او واحده بيدخل على الموضوع وراح يرد علي ،،*

*في الحقيقة اني بحاجة للتشجيع علشان اعرف انكم متابعين للموضوع وبصراحة الموضوع طويل ويتكون من حوالي من 15 - 20 جزء ،،،*

*ولازم اعرف انكم خلصتوا الاول علشان اتابع في الثاني والثالث وهكذا ،،*

*ادري راح تشتاقون للتكملة بس اني راح احط الباقي جزء بعد جزء على ايام ،،*


*ولكم اخلص التحية والتقدير* 



*دعواتكم* 


*اختكم ،،، نور علي *

----------


## My tears

*السـلام عليكـم ورحمة الله وبركـاتـه .. 
بــارك الله فيـك أختي الكريمة نور علي .. 
وجـزاك الله خيـراً في الدنيـا والآخـر .. 
والله يعطيـك العـافيـه ..
أختيــار رئــع وموفـق .. 
ننتظـر البقيـة ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*بارك الله فيك اختي على هذا النقل الرائع* 
*والجهد المبذول منك* 
*وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في ميزان اعمالك الصالحة* 
*ولا احرمك من نعيم الجنة ومن جمالها* 
*ولاتحرمينا من كل شئ هو نافع لنا ولك لديك*
*اعطنا كل مالديك من علم نافع ولاتبخلي علينا* 
*وجزاك الله الف وخير* 
*تحياتي..*

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء**الثاني*



*تأمّلات في عالم الحقيقة*

*سكتُّ أنتظر**أن يطرحا عليّ أسئلة اُخرى، ولكنّهما لم يسألا تلك الأسئلة، وإنّما سألاني: « مِن* *أين لك هذه الإجابات، وممّن تعلّمتها ؟** ».*
*فلم أُجِب، بل احتواني التفكير، وسألت* *نفسي: الأدلّة والبراهين التي كنّا قد أعددناها في دار الغفلة والجهالة والخطأ* *والسهو، مَن يضمن أنّها كانت بعيدة عن السهو والخطأ في المادّة، أو في الصورة، أو**في ظروف وضعها ؟ وكيف ندري أننا لم نحسب العقيم وَلوداً ؟ وكيف نعلم أنّها تنطبق* *على المقاييس المنطقية، وأنّ المقاييس المنطقية تنسجم مع الواقع، وأنَّ أرسطو نفسه* *الذي وضع تلك المقاييس لم يك على خطأ؟ فكثيراً ما ننتبه في ذلك العالم نفسه إلى بعض* *أخطائنا ومزالقنا. وعلى فرض صّحة تلك البراهين، فإنّها لا تنفع إلا في ذلك العالم* *الذي هو عالم العمى والجهل، حيث تكون الحاجة إلى تلك المقاييس كحاجة الأعمى إلى* *العصا أو كحاجة البصير إليها حيث الظلام المتراكم. أمّا في هذا العالم الذي يسطع* *فيه النور على الحقائق، وحيث يكون البصر حديداً، فلن تكون حاجة إلى عصا. وعليه، فما**الذي يريده منّي هذان ؟ إلهي، إنّني حديث الولادة في هذا العالم، ولا أعرف شيئاً من* *مصطلحاته، فأدرِكْني بحقّ عليّ بن أبي طالب**.*
*كنتُ غارقاً في بحر هذه التأمّلات* *عندما سمعت صيحتَهما كصاعقة من السماء، وهما يطلبان جواب سؤالهما الأخير: مِن أين* *لك هذا الذي قلتَه ؟*
*نظرتُ، وليتني لم أنظر! فقد رأيت علامات الغضب الشديد على* *ملامحهما، وقد برزت عيونهما محمرّة كشعلة من النار، واسودّ وجهاهما، فَغَرا فمَيهما* *كأفواه الإبل بدت فيهما الأنياب الصُّفر الطويلة، وقد رفعا هِراوتَيهما تهيّؤ اً**للضرب. فأصابني فزع شديد وخوف لا مزيد عليه، فغُشي عليّ ، ولكنّي في تلك اللحظة* *اُلهمت أن أقول بصوت ضعيف وأنا أُغمض عينيّ من شدّة الخوف: « ذلك ما هداني الله* *إليه** ».* 

*نَم نَومة العروس*

*فسمعتهما* *يقولان: « نَمْ نومة العروس »، وذهبا. ولعلّي قد استولى عليّ النوم أو الإغماء،**ولكنّي شعرت بأنّي قد تحرّرت من ذلك الخوف**.*
*وبعد برهة عدت إلى رشدي وفتحت عيني،* *وإذا بي في غرفة مفروشة، ورأيت شابّاً صبيحاً، جميل الشعر، طيّب الرائحة، يضع رأسي* *في حِجرِه ينتظرني أن اُفيق. فرفعتُ رأسي عن حجره أدباً وتواضعاً وسلّمت عليه،* *فتبسّم في وجهي ونهض وهو يردّ عليّ السّلام، وعانقني بكل محبّة ومودّة، وقال**: «* *اجلس، فما أنا بنبي ولا إمام ولا ملَك، بل أنا حبيبك ورفيقك** ».*
*فسألته: «من أنت،* *وما اسمك، وإلى مَن تنتسب ؟ وما أحلى أن تكون أنت رفيقي، وأكون بصحبتك دائماً**!».*





*وللحديث بقيه >>>>>>>>*

----------


## نور علي

*مع الهادي* 
*فقال: « اسمي الهادي، وأُكنّى بأبي الوفاء، وبأبي* *تراب. وأنا الذي ألقيتُ في قلبك الجواب**الأخير الذي قلتَه فنجوت، وإلاّ لامتلأ المكان بالنار من* *ضرب هراوتيهما** ».*

*فقلت: « أشكرك على* *ألطافك، فأنا في الحقيقة طليق يديك، ولكن سؤالهما الأخير بدا في نظري لا فائدة فيه، بل كان مجرّد ذريعة، لأنّي* *كنت قد أجبت عن أسئلتهما حول العقائد**الإسلاميّة أجوبةً صحيحة، فلم يكن ثمّة ما يدعو إلى ذاك التساؤل حول الحقائق؛ فلو وُضِعتْ جمرة في كفّ إنسان ـ مثلاً ـ وقال**:* *إنّ يدي قد احترقت، فلا يمكن أن نسأله**:* *لماذا تقول هذا القول ؟ ولو سأله أحدهم هذا السؤال غافلاً لكان جوابه: أأنت أعمى، ألا ترى جَمرة النار على كفّي ؟ إنّ* *سؤالهما الأخير كان من هذا**القبيل** ».*

*فقال الشاب: « لا. ليس* *من هذا القبيل، لأنّ مجرد مطابقة الكلام مع* *واقع الحال لا يفيد الإنسان، بل لابدّ من الإيمان القلبي ليحرّكه* *نحوالعمل، فقد قيل: لا تقولوا آمنا ولمّا* *يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم. أو لم يجب الجميع في اليوم الاوّل ( بلى ) عندما سئلوا: ألست بربّكم ؟ ، أوَ لم يقرّوا* *بربوبيّة الله كما هو الواقع**؟**! ».*

*قلت: « بلى،* *فعلوا** ».*





*تدوين صحيفة الأعمال*

*عندما بقيتُ وحدي رحت أُفكر في حالي وفي ما قاله* *الهادي، فأدركتُ أن حالات الإنسان ومسيرته* *في العالم المادّي ما هي إلاَّ حلم نراه، ثمّ نستيقظ* *ونصحو، ونرى تعبيره في الظاهر المرئي . إن* *قول ذي القَرنين في الظلمات: « إنّ مَن يحمل معه مِن هذا الحصى ويصل إلى حيث النور يندم على ما فعل، ومن لم يحمل معه* *منه يندم أيضاً** »* *كناية عن هذه الحال المزدوجة التي تمرّ بالإنسان في الدنيا والآخرة،**إذ إنّ كلّ فرد يشعر بالندم بقدرٍ ما : يَا**حَسْرتَى عَلى ما فَرَّطْتُ فِي جَنْبِ اللهِ ، إلاّ أنّ الندم لا ينفع الآن، فقد اُغلق باب* *التوبة**.*

*وفيما أنا في هذا الغمّ* *والهمّ غلبني النعاس، ولم تمضِ فترة طويلة* *حتّى أحسست أنّ شخصين أحدهما حسن الوجه، والآخر قبيح، يجلسان على يميني ويساري، ويتشمّمان كلّ عضو من أعضائي على* *انفراد، من أخمص قدمي حتّى هامة رأسي، ثمّ* *يكتبان شيئاً في ورقة طويلة بيديهما، ومعهما عُلَب صغيرة وكبيرة يضعان فيها أشياء، ثمّ يختمانها بالشمع الأحمر، وكانا يكرّران* *اسم بعض الأعضاء مرّات، كالقلب، والمخيلة،* *والتوهّم، والعينين، واللسان، والاُذن، ويتحادثان ثمّ يعودان إلى التشمّم مرّة ثانية وثالثة، ثمّ يكتبان أشياء،* *ويضبطانها في تلك العلب. وقد بقيت بلا* *حَراك حتّى لا أشعرهما بيقظتي، ولكنّي كنت شديد الخوف من دقّتهما في تفتيش صادراتي ووارداتي**.*



*لقد أدركت إجمالاً* *أنّهما يكتبان ويضبطان سيّئاتي وحسناتي،* *وأنّ ذلك الحسن الصورة كان يريد لي الخير، لأنّي عرفت ممّا* *كان يجري بينهما من حديث أنّه كان يمنع* *الآخر من تسجيل السيئات التي تُبتُ عنها، أو منإزالة عمل صالح؛ وكان هذا الشخص كالإكسير الذي يحيل النحاس إلى ذهب،* *فأحببته لذلك**.*  

*((( )))*

----------


## نور علي

*تكملة الجزء الثاني**ضغط القبر

وبعد أن انتهى كلّ شيء طَوَيا السجلّ الخاصّ بي وطوّقا به رقبتي، ثمّ جمعا تلك العُلَب في كيس ووضعاه فوق رأسي، ثمّ أتَيا بقفص من الحديد الصلب كأنّه صنع خصّيصاً لجسمي، فوضعاني فيه وراحا يديران ما فيه من مقابض ولَوالِب، فأخذ القفص يضيق ويضيق، وأطبق عليّ إطباقاً أحسست معه أنّ نَفَسي يكاد ينقطع، ولم أستطع حتّى الصراخ، إلاّ أنّهما كانا ماضيَين في إدارة تلك المقابض واللوالب حتّى أصبح القفص الذي وسعني في البداية ضئيلاً صغيراً لا يتجاوز حجم أنبوبة صغيرة، فتحطّمت عظامي جميعاً، واعتُصر كلّ ما فيّ من دهن وخرج كالنفط الأغبر، وفقدت وعيي، ولم أعد أدرك شيئاً بعد ذلك**.
**عدت إلى نفسي بعد برهة لأرى رأسي في حجر الهادي مرة اُخرى، فقلت له: «اعذرني على عدم تمكّني من النهوض**».
**لقد كانت عظامي محطّمة، وما زالت أنفاسي ثقيلة، وكلماتي متقطعة، وصوتي ضعيفاً، والدموع تجري على وجهي، وكنت كالعاتب على الهادي، إذ إنّ الضغط الأوّل كان في غيابه**.
**إلاّ أنّ الهادي أخذ يهوّن عليّ قائلاً: « إنّ ما رأيتَ كان من لوازم المرحلة الاُولى في هذا العالم، ولا يُستثنى منه أحد، لذلك فالبلية إذا عمّت هانت، إلاّ أنّ كلّ شيء قد انتهى، وأرجو أن لا يحدث لك مثل هذا بعد الآن. ثمّ إنّ آلام هذا العالم من مصلحتك، فهذا القفص الذي ظننته من الحديد الصلب إنّما هو خليط الأخلاق الذميمة عند الإنسان، يشتبك بعضها ببعض، وتحيط به في حياته المادّية، وتتحوّل في هذا العالم إلى هذا القفص الذي يمكن أن يكون مؤلّفاً من آلاف الخصال الذميمة، وإن يكن أصلها ثلاثة: الطمع، والأنانية، والحسد؛ فالأوّل قد أخرج آدم من الجنّة، والثاني هوى بإبليس إلى الحضيض، والثالث ألقى بقابيل في جهنّم، إلاّ أنّ لهذه الثلاثة آلاف الأغصان والأوراق، وهي تختلف من حيث الكمّ والكيف في الأشخاص اختلافاً كبيراً ».* 

*حياة جديدة

كان الهادي أثناء حديثه العذب هذا يمرّ بيده على ظهري وجنبي وسائر أعضائي، فتعود العظام المحطّمة سليمة، وتُزايلني الآلام، وتسري فيّ حياة جديدة وقوّة متدفقة**.
**لقد تطهّرتْ ملامحي وأعضائي من القَذَر والكدر، وغدت شفافة ساطعة، فأدركتُ أنّ ذلك الضغط كان نوعاً من التطهير لاستخراج ما في الانسان من قاذورات ونفايات وشرور، وهي التي بدت كالنفط الأغبر**.
**قال الهادي: « إنّ هذا الكيس كيسك، فافتحه لترى ما فيه ». ففتحته وإذا بعُلَب مختومة وقد كُتب على بعضها « زاد المنزل الفلاني »، وعلى بعضها الآخر « أخطار المنزل الفلاني وعقباته »، وكانت ثمّة أكياس تخصّ منازل معينة، فكان ينبغي فتحها في منازلها الخاصّة**.
**فسألت عن العُلب، فقال: « هي ساعات اللّيل والنهار من عمرك الذي صدرتْ فيه منك أعمال سيئة وحسنة، وبعد انتهاء ذلك الوقت ينغلق فمها كما ينغلق شطرا الصَّدَفة، ويبقى ذلك العمل فيها كما تبقى الحبّة في الصدفة، وتحتفظ بها، وتصبح كالعلبة المختومة** ».
**قلت: « وما هذا المعلّق برقبتي ؟** ».
**فقال: « هذه صحيفة أعمالك، ففي آخر الأمر ويوم الحساب، لابدّ من تصفية حساب وارداتك ومصروفاتك، وهذا ليس وقته الآن: وكُلَّ إنسانٍ ألْزَمْنَاهُ طائِرَهُ فِي عُنُقِهِ وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ كِتابَاً يَلْقَاهُ مَنْشُورَاً* 



*التزوّد للسفر

ثمّ قال: « أرى أنّ زادك للسفر قليل، فلابدّ من مكوثك هنا بضعة أسابيع، فلعلّ شيئاً يصل إليك من دار الغرور من أصحابك، فقد قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله: خير الزاد في السفر ما كَثُر. فعليَّ أن أذهب لاُهيّئ لك بطاقة سفر وجواز عبور من سلطان الدين والدنيا. فإذا لم يصل إليك شيء خلال الاُسبوع، فاذهب ليلة الجمعة إلى أهلك، فلعلّهم يتذكّرونك بطلب الرحمة والمغفرة** ».
**ذهب الهادي وبقيت انتظر، ولكنّي كنت في مكان حسن، فقد كنت في غرفة مفروشة بسجاجيد ملوّنة ذات نقوش جميلة.*



*الحقيقة المرّة

انتظرت حتّى ليلة الجمعة، فلم يحصل شيء، فذهبت حسب وصية الهادي إلى بيتي بهيئة طير، وجثمت على غصن شجرة أنظر إلى ما تفعله زوجتي وأبنائي وأقربائي وأصحابي، الذين كانوا اجتمعوا على حدّ قولهم ليصنعوا لي الخيرات، فطبخوا الحساء والرزّ، وأقاموا مجلس عزاء الحسين عليه السّلام وقرأوا الفواتح. ولكنّي رأيت أنّ أعمالهم لا تنفعني في شيء؛ لأنّ الهدف الحقيقي من أعمالهم كان إعلاء سمعتهم عند الناس، ولذلك فهُم لم يَدْعوا للطعام فقيراً واحداً، ولم يكن هدف المدعوّين سوى تناول الطعام وتصريف شؤونهم الخاصّة، فلا استرحام من أجلي، ولا دمعة على الحسين بن عليّ عليه السّلام، بل كانوا يمتعضون إذا ما حصل تأخير في تقديم الخدمات إليهم، ويشتمون الأموات والأحياء. وإذا ما ظهر شيء من الحزن والألم على أهل البيت والأقرباء، فقد كان على أنفسهم وليس عليّ، لكونهم ظلّوا بغير راعٍ بعدي، وليس لهم مَن يَعُولهم ويدبّر اُمورهم**.
**وكانوا غارقين في شؤونهم الدنيوية بحيث إنّهم نَسُوني ونسوا أنّ هناك موتاً وداراً اُخرى تنتظرهم، وكأنّ الموت مصيري وحدي وليس لهم نصيب فيه، وكأنّ الله قد ظلمهم ـ والعياذ بالله ـ بموتي، فراحوا يتذمّرون ويحتجّون**.
**عدتُ إلى منزلي في المقابر بحال من اليأس والإحساس بالهوان، وكدت ألعن الأهل والأولاد، ولكنّ معرفة الحقيقة منعتني من ذلك، وقلت: « يكفيهم ما هم فيه ولا حاجة لمزيد** ».
**دخلت القبر من الثقب الذي كان فيه فوجدت الهادي جالساً وفي وسط الحجرة طبق من التفّاح، فسألته**: 
«* *من أين هذا ؟** ».
**فقال الهادي: « كان أحد الناس يمرّ بين القبور فوقف على قبرك وقرأ الفاتحة، وهذا ثوابها النقدي** ».
**فقلت في نفسي: « رحم الله هذا الإنسان الذي جاء في وقته ».* 





*لاتنسوني بالدعاء*


*اختكم ... نور علي*



*موعدكم مع الجزء الثالث*

----------


## اللحن الحزين

*مشاركة رائعه وفائدة قيمة*

----------


## نور علي

*السلام عليكم ،،،*

*الف شكر لكم على الكلام الطيب والدعاء الحسن بارك الله فيكم جميعاً واسئل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقني بهداية رسول الله وآل بيته الاطهار على ان اوفق معكم في جميع المواضيع التي اكتبه او انقلها لكم ،،*

*واسئل الله العلي القدير الجزاء الحسن ، ومنكم الدعاء .*

*كما انوه او اذكر الجميع من الاخوة والاخوات الكرام انني في صدد وضع الجزء الثالث ولكن تريثت فيه وانتظرت لكي ارى الردود منكم ولكي اعرف ان الجزء الثاني قد تم قراءته وانكم في انتظار الجزء التالي ،،،*

*ولكم التحية والتقدير  ،،،،*


*اختكم .... نور علي |69|*

----------


## نور علي

*عفواً ،،،،*

*هل تريدون ايقاف البقية من الاجزاء ,,*

*الموضوع صار اليه 4 ايام وسئلتكم من يومين وما احد رد علي ،،*

*سؤالي اين انتم عن الموضوع او الموضوع غير مقبول ،،*

*واذا كنتم مشغولين فما عليش راح انتظر اكثر ،،*

*بس المهم الانشغال عساه خير ،،*

*وبعدين ملاحظة اذا مشغولين البعض وين الباقي ،،،*

*ولو فرضنا انكم كلكم مشغولين بس اني اشوف ردود ثانية في مواضيع ثانية بس هالموضوع مع العلم اني تعبانة فيه والله العظيم ،، ما اشوف ردود توقفت الردود ،،*

*على العموم عسى المانع خير* 

*وفي انتظار ردودكم لكي اضع الاجزاء المتبقيه تبعاً او تباعاً ،،*


*ولكم التقدير جميعاً  * 


*اختكم ،،،،*|57|  *نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الاخت العزيزة نور علي حفظك الله* 

*ارجوا لكي من كل قلبي الصحة والعافية* 

*وجعلكي الله في اعلى المراتب مع الصالحين*

*ببركة محمد وآل محمد سلام الله وصلواته عليهم اجمعين*

*لانمل من كتاباتك القيمة (لكل انسان عذره )*

*الجزء الثاني ........ رائع وننتظر البقية* 

*اخوكي محمود سعد*

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء الثالث**زيارة غير منتظرة

ورأيت الهادي مشغولاً بتزيين الحجرة، وترتيب مائدة وكراسي من ذهب وفضة، وقد تدلّى من السقف قنديل يسطع ضوؤه كالشمس**.
**فسألته: « ماذا حدث حتّى أراك منهمكاً هكذا في تزيين هذه الحجرة مع أنّنا مسافران عنها ؟** ».
**قال: « سمعت أنّ الأئمّة وأولادهم الذين كنت قد زُرتَ قبورهم، والعلماء الذين ذكرتَ أسماءهم في صلواتك الليلية أو قرأت الفاتحة على قبورهم، قد سمعوا بقصدك السفر إلى الآخرة، فعزموا على زيارتك لأداء حقّك** ».
**فقلت: « ما أسعدني بهذا التوفيق ! » وزال عنّي ما قد ران عليّ من حزن وهمّ بسبب زيارتي لأهل بيتي، وانتابني فرح شديد لهذا الخبر السارَ(26**).
**قلت للهادي: « إنّ هذه الحجرة صغيرة** ».
**فقال: « إنّها صغيرة عليك، ولكنّها سوف تتّسع بقدومهم** ».
**وفجأة حضروا بوجوه نيّرة وبكلّ عظمة وجلال. وجلس كلّ في مكانه بحسب منزلته، وكان المقدم عليهم جميعاً أبا الفضل العبّاس عليه السّلام وعليّاً الأكبر عليه السّلام فجلسا على منصّة كبيرة، ولكنّهما كانا يلبسان لأمة الحرب، فعجبتُ من ارتدائهما لأمة الحرب في عالم ليس فيه تزاحم ولا تعاند مطلقاً**.
**كنت أنا والهادي وبعض الحاضرين واقفين، وقد بهرني جمالهما وجلالهما، ولم تعد عيني تطيق التحول عنهما**.
**التفتَ أبو الفضل عليه السّلام إلى الهادي وسأله إن كان قد تسلّم تذكرة العبور من أبيه، فأجاب بالإيجاب؛ ثمّ تلا**:
**يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإنْسِ إنْ اسْتَطَعْتُم أنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أقْطَارِ السَّماواتِ والأرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا لا تَنْفُذُونَ إلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ (27**).
**ثمّ التفت إليّ وقال: « اُبشّرك بالفلاح، فإنّ سلطان ولاية أبي هي تذكرة نجاتك ». فقبّلت الأرض بين يديه امتناناً، ووقفت أبكي من شدّة فرحي بحصول هذه اللقيا**.
**وسمعتُ حبيب بن مظاهر ـ الذي كان يقف إلى جواري ـ يخاطبني قائلاً: « لا تخشَ شيئاً في رحلتك المحفوفة بالمخاطر هذه، ولا تيأس من خلاصك؛ لأنّ هؤلاء العظام وآباءهم المعصومين لن ينسوك، فإنّ قدومهم كان بأمر من آبائهم، فهم يُدركون شيعتهم ومحبّيهم في اللحظة الأخيرة، وأمّا هذا اللقاء فهدفه تطمينك وتهدئة روعك، كما أنّ السيدة زينب عليها السّلام تبلّغك سلامها وتقول: إنّها لا تنسى مسيراتك راجلاً للذهاب لزيارة أخيها الحسين عليه السّلام وما كنتَ تلاقيه خلال الطريق من صعوبات ومشاق وجوع وعطش وبكاء »، فقلت: « عليك وعليها السّلام منّي ورحمة الله وبركاته** ».
**وسألته لماذا يلبس هذان السيّدان لأمة الحرب من بين جميع الحاضرين، مع أنّه لا حرب عندنا هنا ؟*
*فتغيّر لون حبيب وامتلأت عيناه بالدموع، وقال: « إنّ عزمهما وإرادتهما في كربلاء على أن يبيدا وحدهما ذلك الجيش الجرّار، لم يتحقّق لهما بسبب المقادير الإلهية التي شاءت أن يحصل ما حصل فلم يستطيعا أن يحققا إرادتهما الحديدية، فبقي ذلك عزيمةً وهمّةً في صدريهما حتّى الآن، وهما ينتظران زمان الرجعة ليُطلقا همتيهما من صدريهما، فتلك العزيمة هي التي تبدو لك في صورة لأمة الحرب ».*

----------


## نور علي

*الفراق الصعب*

*قلت له: « إيّها الهادي، أنت تعلم أنّ فراقك صعب عليّ، ومهما يكن هذا الطريق لاحباً ومستقيماً وخالياً من المخاطر، فإنّ مجرّد الوحدة والجهل بالطريق أمر صعب، وقد أوصى رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله قائلاً: « الرفيق قبل الطريق** ».
فقال: « لا مندوحة لك عن الانفراد في هذه المراحل الثلاث من الطريق، لأنّي لم أكن معك أيضاً في المراحل الثلاث الاُولى من حياتك في دار الدنيا في بداية التكليف، وإنّما ولدت فيك بعد ذلك، لأن طينتي من عِليّين، وهي الهداية والرشاد، وهذا القصور قد حصل منك، فَلُمْ نفسك ولا تلمني ».
ثمّ طار مبتعداً وتركني وحيداً، فأخذت اُفكّر فيما قاله، فوجدت أنّه كان حكيماً وعلى صواب، فإنّ ما تحقّق عملياً في السنوات الثلاث الأُوَل من البلوغ كان العقل الحيواني، وإنّ العقل الإنساني لم يزد عن شعاع خافت. فهو كما يقول الفلاسفة، العقل الهيولائي أو نواة العقل(29).
وبديهي أنّني لم يكن لي هادٍ حينذاك، وكنت لا ألتزم قولاً ولا عهداً، ولا أفي بوعد، وكنت تحت سيطرة التكبّر والخُيلاء، وكنت يومئذ من طلاّب العلم، وفي الشبر الأول منه. فقد قيل إنّ العلم ثلاثة أشبارك، الشبر الأول يوجب التكبّر.
فكنت وحيداً.. لا هادي ولا أبو وقار ولا أبو تراب، فكان لابدّ من السفر وحيداً؛ سُنّةَ الله التِي قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللهِ تَبْدِيلاً (30).
إنّ العوالم نُسخ متكرّرة، فإذا عرفت واحداً منها عرفت الآخر، والجدل في هذا دليل عدم الفهم(31).
فقمت وحملت الكيس على ظهري، وأخذت أجدّ في السير.. كان الطريق ممهّداً، لا صخرة فيه ولا حجر. كان الجوّ ربيعاً، وكنت قويّاً أشعر بالجدّة وبالشوق الشديد لرؤية الحبيب الهادي الوفي، فمشيت مسرعاً حتّى منتصف النهار، ثمّ بدأ التعب يغشاني شيئاً فشيئاً، وحَمِي الجو، وأحسستُ بالعطش، وكنت أصعد في طريق ضيّق مليء بالأشواك، يرتفع في سفح، وقد انتابتني الوحشة من الانفراد.*

----------


## نور علي

*رفقة على مضض

التفتّ إلى الوراء وإذا بقادم نحوي، ففرحت وشكرت الله على هذا الرفيق، وانتظرت حتّى وصل إليّ، وإذا به رجل أغبر، طويل القامة، غليظ الشفتين، ذو أسنان كبيرة بارزة، مفرطح الأنف، مخيف، نتن الرائحة. ألقى علَيّ السّلام بغير أن ينطق باللام، قائلاً: « سام عليك** ».
**فوقعتُ في شكّ. كان ظاهر العداء، حسب ما كان يشهد بذلك مظهره النحس، واستخفاف لسانه بنطق اللام. فاكتفيت بالردّ عليه من باب الاحتياط وقلت: وعليك**.
**فسألته: « أين تقصد ؟** ».
**فقال: « أنا معك** ».
**لكنّي لم اُحبّ أن يكون معي، لأنّني خفت منه**.
**وسألته عن اسمه**.
**فقال: « أنا توأمك، اسمي الجهل، ولقبي الأعوج، وكنيتي أبو الهَول، وعملي الإفساد والفتنة ». فكان خوفي يتزايد كلّما ذكر اسماً من هذه الأسماء(32)، وقلت في نفسي: ما أغربه من رفيق سفر! كانت الوحدة خيراً لي**.
**سألته: « أتعرف الطريق إذا وصلنا إلى مفترق طرق ؟** ».
**قال: « لا أعرف** ».
**سألته: « أبعيد مقصدنا أم قريب ؟** ».
**قال: « لا أعرف** ».
**سألته: « أشعر بالعطش، أفي هذه النواحي ماء ؟** ».
**قال: « لا أعرف** ».
**قلت: « الوجود والمعرفة واحد، فلماذا لا تعرف ؟** ».
**قال: « كلّ الذي أعرفه هو أنّني منذ أوّل يوم من عمرك كنتُ ملازماً لك، ولن اُفارقك، إلاّ إذا وفّقك الله لمفارقتي** ».
**فقلت في نفسي: يبدو أنّ هذا هو الشيطان الذي كنت في الدنيا أقع أحياناً فريسة لوساوسه فأرتكب بعض الخطايا. فما هذه البلوى التي نزلت عليّ! اللهم رحمتك! ثمّ مشيتُ ومشى خلفي على بُعد أقدام، وأخذنا نصعد المرتفع**.
**وصلتُ إلى قمّة الجبل، فجلست لاُخفّف من تعبي، فلحقني جهل، وقال: « يظهر أنّك قد تعبتَ، لذلك سأجعل لك كلّ خمسة فراسخ بفرسخ واحد حتّى تصل بسرعة** »!
**فقلت: « يبدو أنّك على جهلك تصنع المعجزات »!*

----------


## نور علي

*منطق الجهل

فقال: « تعال انظر إلى بياض الطريق الذي يشبه القوس، وطوله لا يقلّ عن خمسة فراسخ، ثمّ انظر إلى وَتَر هذا القوس ما أقصره! ». والمعروف في الهندسة أنّه كلّما كبر القوس عن نصف الدائرة، كان وتره أقصر. فإذا سرنا على وتر هذا القوس فلن تزيد المسافة عن فرسخ واحد من مكاننا هنا حتّى نعود إلى الطريق الرئيس مرّة اُخرى. أمّا الطريق الرئيس نفسه فلا يقلّ طوله عن خمسة فراسخ، والعاقل لا يختار الطريق الطويل على القصير**.
**قلت: « إنّ الطريق الرئيس لا يصير طريقاً رئيساً إلاّ بكثرة المارّة، فهل كان كلّ اُولئك الذين مرّوا فيه مجانين لتفضيلهم الطريق الطويل على القصير؟ مع أنّ العقلاء قالوا: امش في طريق سلكه السالكون** ».
**فقال: « ما أخفّ عقلك! هذا قول شاعر، أوَ تحسب الشعراء من العقلاء حتّى تتّبع أقوالهم، مع أنّك بالحس والعيان ترى خلاف ذلك ؟! أمّا كثرة المارّة من هذا الطريق فلأنّهم كانوا راكبين ومعهم زادهم ومتاعهم وعيالهم وأحمالهم، وإنّ هذا الوادي الذي يقع في بداية الوتر عائق في طريقهم، ولكنّنا خفيفا الحمل، فما الذي يحملنا على ترك الطريق الأقصر ؟** ».
**فركبني الحمق، وحسبته يحبّ لي الخير، فانحدرنا إلى ذلك الوادي، وارتفعنا إلى طرفه الآخر، وإذا بوادٍ آخر في طريقنا أعمق من الأول، وهلمّ جرّا.. فرحنا نهبط الوديان ونرتقي التلال في طريق كلُّه أشواك وأحجار وحيوانات. واشتدّ علَيّ الحرّ، وتدلّى لساني عطشاً، وتقرّحت قدماي من الأشواك، وتهالكت أعضائي تعباً، وانتاب قلبي هلع شديد، بينما كان السيد جهل يستهزئ بي ضاحكاً، ويشمت بي متشفّياً**.
**وبعد عذاب وتعب وقضاء وقت طويل، وصلنا إلى الطريق الرئيس بعد أن قطعنا عشرة فراسخ، في كلّ خطوة منها ألف بلاء ونَصَب. جلستُ أستريح بعض الوقت، وقد أحسست في نفسي بكرهٍ شديد لهذا الجهل الذي لازمني، فقلت: يا ليت بيني وبينه بُعدَ المشرقين! وكان هو نفسه قد وقف بعيداً عنّي. وعدت اُواصل السير وقد أضرّ بي العطش، وكان الجهل يتبعني على مبعدة**.
**ورأيت على جانب الطريق، وعلى بُعد ربع فرسخ أرضاً خضراء مشجّرة، وكنت ما زلت بين مخالب الجهل، والتفتُّ وإذا به يسرع الخطى نحوي، وقال: « لا شك أنّ في هذه الارض ماءً، فلنذهب لنطفئ عطشنا ». فأردت أن لا أصغي لكلامه، ولكن لشدّة عطشي وتعبي، قلت: إنّ الأشجار لا تنبت بغير ماء. واتّجهت نحوها على أرض مليئة بالأحجار والأشواك، تموج فيها الحيّات وسائر الزواحف، وبعد مشقة وصلنا، وإذا بها من أشجار الغابات الدائمة الخضرة، ولا ماء عندها.. فعدت أدراجي إلى الطريق**.
**وبعد برهة وصلنا إلى أرض مزروعة بالبطيخ الأحمر، فتناول الجهل واحدة وكسرها وراح يأكلها، وقال لي: « كل، فإنّها تروي العطش** ».
**فقلت: « لابدّ أنّ له صاحباً، ولا يجوز أن آكل منه بغير رضى صاحبه** ».
**فقال: « عجيب أمرك أيّها المتديّن! لعلّه ممّا ينبت بنفسه، وحتّى على فرض أنّ له صاحباً، ولكن حقّ المارّة حقّ يقرّه الشرع المقدّس والمالك الحقيقي. ثمّ إنّ العطش يكاد يقضي عليك، فأنت في حالة اضطرار الآن**:
**فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ ولاَ عادٍ فَلا إثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إنّ اللهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (34**).
**ثالثا إننا هنا لسنا في دار التكاليف والفرائض حتّى تُفتي أنت بغير ما أنزل الله**! ».
**اقتنعتُ بهذه الحماقة شيئاً فشيئاً، فاقتطفت واحدة وكسرتها، ولكنّي ما إن وضعت قطعة منها في فمي حتّى التهب فمي من شدّة مرارتها النافذة كالعلقم، فرميت بها وقلت: «هذا حنظل وليس بطيخاً أحمر**»!
**فقال: « كلاّ، ولعلّ التي أخذتها كانت حنظلاً ». فذقتُ واحدة اُخرى فكانت مرّة كالأُولى، وكذا الأُخرى، بينما كان الجهل مستمرّاً في الأكل، ويقول: إنّها حلوة المذاق! فاقتربت منه، وتناولت قليلاً ممّا كان يأكل، وإذا بها أشدّ مرارة من السابقات، فقلت: «أحرق الله بيتك، كيف تأكل المرّ وتقول: إنّه حلو ؟**!».
**فقال: « أنا صادق في قولي، فهو في فمي حلو المذاق جدّاً ويناسب طبعي »(35**).
**وفجأة هجم علينا كلب، وخلفه رجل بيده عصاً وهو يرعد ويزبد بالشتم والسباب قاصداً ضَرْبنا. فأطلق الأغبر رِجلَيه للريح، وسرعان ما وصل إلى الطريق العام، أمّا أنا فعلى الرغم من سرعة ركضي فإنّ الكلب لحق بي، فوقعت على الأرض من شدّة الخوف. وجاء صاحب الكلب وأهوى بعصاه على بدني ما شاء، غير مكترث بصراخي بأنّي لم آكل من البطيخ، بل كان يقول: « لا فرق بين أن تأكل مال غيرك أو تبعثره، بعد أن مددتَ إليه يد العدوان ». ولم أُفلح في الخلاص من عصاه إلاّ بشقّ الأنفس**.

**
* 

*موعدكم مع الجزء الرابع*



*اختكم ... نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


والحمد لله رب العالمين 

اختي نور علي حفظك الله

بالفعل انتظرت ووجدت مقال ممتاز 

وموضوع رائع سلمت يدك والله يعطيكي الف الف عافية

وانا بانتظار  الجزء الرابع 

اكرر لكي الشكر والى اللقاء انشاء الله

----------


## نور علي

*الجـــــــــــزء الرابع


 « جهل » يتشفّى*

*جررت نفسي إلى وسط الطريق، ورحت أبكي من جرّاء القروح في فمي، والرضوض في أعضاء جسمي، ومن عطشي وتعبي وبعدي عن الهادي**.
**أمّا الأغبر الذي نال مرامه وحقّق هدفه، فقد كان يجلس بعيداً عنّي، وعلى شفتيه ابتسامة الشماتة والتشفّي، ويقول: « ما الذي يستطيع أن يعمله لك الهادي ؟! فأنت بمعونتي قد زرعت في الدنيا بذور الأذى بيدك. والدنيا مزرعة الآخرة، والآخرة يوم الحصاد. ألم تقرأ في القرآن: وَمنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرَّاً يَرَه** 

**أيستطيع الهادي أن يأتي بما يخالف هذه الآيات القرآنية والحجج الدامغة ؟ سوف ترى عندما تجتمع مع الهادي في منزل وأكون معك، أيّ بلاء ينزل عليك بحيث أنّ الهادي نفسه لن يقدر على شيء. ألم يقل هو نفسه إنّك كلّما عصيت هرب منك، وكلّما تبت عاد إليك، كما قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله: لا يزني المؤمن وهو مؤمن فما فائدة مصاحبة الهادي ؟** ».
**فرأيت أن هذا الملعون لا يخلو من معرفة، فسكتّ ولم أعد أذكر الهادي. وأخرجت تفاحّة من الخرج وأكلتها، فالتأمتْ جراحي وتحسّنت قوّتي، فقمت أُواصل المسير**.
**وصلت إلى مفترق طريقين، فاخترت الطريق الأيمن لأنّه كان يوصل إلى مدينة معمورة، بينما كان الطريق الأيسر يوصل إلى قرية خربة. قلت للموكَّل بالطرق: «أرجو أن تمنع هذا الأغبر الذي يتبعني من متابعتي، فقد آذاني اليوم كثيراً**».
**فقال لي: « إنّه مثل ظلّك لا انفصال له عنك، ولكنّه في هذه الليلة لا يكون معك، لأنّهم سوف ينزلون في القرية الخربة على اليسار، ومن ثمّ فسوف يقلّ إزعاجه لك** ».
**دخلت المدينة وإذا بالعمارات العالية، والأنهار الجارية، والخضرة الرائقة، والأشجار المثمرة، والخدمة المليحة، واللغة الفصيحة، والنغمات الرخيمة، والأطعمة الطيّبة، والأشربة الهنية. فبعد تلك الصحارى القَفر الموحشة، وتلك المزعجات التي أصابتني من ذلك الأغبر، أجدني الآن وأنا في هذا المكان كأنّني في جنّة فيحاء ذات عبير طيّب، حتّى أنّني ما كنت لأُفارق هذه المدينة لولا اشتياقي للهادي**.
**هنا التقيت عدداً من طلبة العلوم الدينية، الذين كنت أعرفهم. نمت تلك الليلة لأستريح من تعبي، وفي صباح اليوم التالي خرجنا من المدينة نتمشّى حيث الجو تعطره رائحة زهور القدّاح، وأخذت أقصّ عليهم ما جرى لي في اليوم السابق، لأنّ المسافرين على هذا الطريق يتسقّط بعضهم أخبار بعض عند وصولهم إلى مثل هذا المنزل، وهم في حال التحرك قلّما يسأل بعضهم عن بعض: لِكُلِّ امْرئٍ مِنْهُم يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأنٌ يُغْنِيه** .
**كنّا نشكر الله على التخلّص من أُولئك غبُر الوجوه: وَآخِرُ دَعْوَاهُمْ أنِ الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ الْعالَمين**
**وخلاصة القول: إنَّ جميع حواسّنا قد تلذّذت في هذه المدينة، فالذائقة تلذّذت بالأطعمة اللذيذة، والشامّة بالروائح الطيّبة، والباصرة بالشمائل الحسنة، والسامعة بالنغمات الرائقة والأصوات الرخيمة، واللامسة بالكواعب الناعمة: لِمِثْلِ هَذا فَلْيَعْمَلِ العامِلُونَ*

----------


## نور علي

*شدّ الرحال من جديد

ونادى المنادي بالرحيل بمضمون: حيَّ على خير العمل. فحمل كلٌّ خرجه، وسِرنا حتّى وصلنا إلى مفترق الطريقين، حيث الطريق الموصل إلى القرية الخربة، وإذا غبُر الوجوه قد ظهروا من بعيد كالدخان الأغبر، فسألت الموكّل بالطريق: « ألا يمكن أن لا يصحبنا هؤلاء غبُر الوجوه ؟** ».
**فقال: « هؤلاء صور نفوسكم الحيوانية ذات القوتين: قوّة الشهوة، وقوّة الغضب، ولا يمكن أن تنفصل عنكم، إلاّ أنّها متلوّنة، تتغيّر ألوانها، فهناك السوداء الفاحمة، وهناك السوادء الفاتحة والبيضاء، وهناك البيضاء الناصعة، كما أنَّ أسماءها تختلف أيضاً: فهذه الأمّارة، وتلك اللوّامة، والثالثة المطمئنة. فإذا صارت بيضاء ومطمئنة، كانت كثيرة الخير لكم، وبالغة بكم أعلى الدرجات، حتّى تصبحوا سرور الملائكة، وهذه نعمة ينعم الله بها عليكم، ولكنّكم تكفرون بالنعمة، وتظهرونها كأنّها النقمة. إنّ كلّ ما فعلتموه فعلتموه في الدنيا، وكلّ بذر بذرتموه فقد كان هناك، ونموه في فصل الربيع ليس بيدكم: أأنْتُمْ تَزْرَعُونَهُ أمْ نَحْنُ الزَّارِعُونَ** 
**والمثل العربي يقول**:
«* *في الصيف ضيّعتِ اللبن* 
*التحق بنا غبُر الوجوه، كلّ بصاحبه، وسرنا وتفرّق شملنا. تخلّف عنا واحد أو اثنان مع أغبرَيهما ، وتقدّمنا واحد أو اثنان، وكنت أسير مع أغبري حتّى وصلنا إلى سفح جبل، حيث ضاق الطريق وأصبح وعراً، وكان في أسفل الجبل وادٍ عميق، إلاّ أنّ قعر الوادي كان أرضاً منبسطة، ولكنّي كنت أودّ السير على الجبل؛ لأنّ الهواء في الوادي كان خانقاً. أسرع إليّ الأغبر وأيّد رأيي قائلاً: إنّه فضلاً عن انحباس الهواء في الوادي، هناك الحيوانات المفترسة والزاحفة، بينما يمكن في المرتفعات التمّتع بالنظر إلى الأطراف**.
**وبما أنّي في أوائل دراستي في العالم المادي كنت في الأعلى ومتفوقاً على الأقران، اتخذت طريق الجبل صعداً، ولكن لم نجد ثمّة طريقاً إلى القمّة، فأخذنا نسير على السفح، غير أن الطريق لم يكن مستوياً، ولتحرّك الحصى تحت قدمي انزلقت، ووقعت عدّة مرّات، وتدحرجت بضعة أمتار، وكدت أتدحرج إلى أسفل الوادي، ولكنّي كنت أتمسّك بالحشائش والصخور لئلاّ أسقط، إلاّ أن يديّ ورجليّ وجنبي أُصيبت بالجروح والخدوش، وانكسر أنفي عند اصطدامي بصخرة*
*فقلت للأغبر: « ما أبدع تمتّعنا بالمناظر في هذه المرتفعات! ليتني كنت قد سرت في الوادي** ».
**كان الأغبر يضحك منّي، ويقول: « لقد سبق لك أن قرأت**:
«* *من استكبر وضعه الله، ومن استعلى أرغم الله أنفه** ».
**ولكنك لم تتّعظ، فيقال لك: ذُقْ إنَّكَ أنْت الْعَزِيزُ الْكَرِيمُ** 
**على كلّ حال.. استطعت التخلّص من ذلك السفح الخطر بعد تحمل الكثير من المشاقّ والمتاعب بجسم مجروح مكدود. إلاّ أن الشخص المسكين الذي كان يسبقني في الطريق على السفح نفسه قد هوى من ذلك العلوّ إلى الوادي، وسمعت صوت أنينه يتعالى، بينما جلس أغبره إلى جانبه يضحك منه، وبقي هناك**.
**والخلاصة: إنّني وصلت بعد العناء المهلك إلى أرض سهلة لم ألقَ فيها كثيراً من الصعاب، لولا العطش وحرقة تلك الجروح. ولقد حاول الأغبر أن يقنعني عدّة مرات بدلائل عقلية لإخراجي من الطريق، ولكنّي لم أُعِره أُذناً صاغية، على الرغم من ميلي إلى ذلك. وإذْ رأى أنّني لم أطعه، تخلّف ورائي في السير.*



*على مائدة الصائمين

وصلت إلى بستان كان طريقي يمرّ من خلاله، وهناك رأيت بضعة أشخاص يجلسون على حافة حوض ماء، وأمامهم أنواع من الأثمار الشهيّة، وما أن رأوني حتّى أظهروا الاحترام ودعَوني للجلوس معهم، ومشاركتهم في تناول الفاكهة، وقالوا بأنّ الله قد توفّاهم من دار الغرور وهم صيام، وهذا طعام فطورهم، وإنّهم يَرَون أن لي حقّاً في أن أُشاركهم فيه، لأنّني لابدّ أن أكون قد دعوتُ أحد الصائمين إلى الإفطار عندي. فجلست وأكلت من تلك الفاكهة، فارتويت وزال عني العطش وما كنت أحس به من ألم**.
**سألوني: « ما الذي جرى لك في هذا الطريق ؟** ».
**فقلت: « الحمد لله على كلّ حال، وكلّ المصاعب التي عانيت منها قد زالت برؤيتكم. إلاّ أنّ عدداً من المارّة قد تخلّفوا على أثر اقتناعهم بوساوس هؤلاء الغُبر، وأنا نفسي كدت أن أقع ضحية أغبري، ولكنّي لم أكترث بأقواله فتخلّف عنّي، وإنّي لأرجو أن لا يصل إلي** ».
**فقالوا: « ليس الأمر كذلك، إنّ هؤلاء غبُر الوجوه لا يرفعون أيديهم عنّا. إنّهم في هذه الأرض السمحة يؤذوننا بلسان المكر والخديعة، ولكنهم قد يحاربوننا بعد هذا مثل قطاع الطرق** ».
**فقلت: « فكيف نعمل ولا سلاح عندنا ؟** ».
**قالوا: « إنّ مَن أعدّ لنفسه سلاحاً في دار الغرور فإنّه سوف يجده هنا في المراحل التالية. فقد قال الله تعالى: وأعِدّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِن قُوَّةٍ ومِن رِبَاطِ الخَيْلِ تُرهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدوَّ اللهِ وَعدُوَّكُمْ (46**) ».
**قلت: « كنت أفهم من هذه الآية ما يتعلّق بالإعداد والاستعداد للجهاد في الدنيا** ».
**قالوا: « إنّ القرآن وما فيه من تعاليم يخصّ كلّ العوالم والمنازل والمقامات، فهو يجمعها كلّها، ويشمل جميع مراحل الوجود، وإلاّ لكان ناقصاً، مع أنّه خاتم الكتب وقد نزل على خاتم الأنبياء، فكلّ ما كان خلف الستار قد ظهر** ».
**ثمّ نهضنا جميعاً وأخذنا نسير تحت الأشجار المثمرة ونمرّ بالأنهار الجارية، وقد عبق الجوّ بالريحان، وامتلأت القلوب بالفرح والسرور، وكأنّها قد تجلّى لها الجمال الإلهي.*

----------


## نور علي

*مدينة المحبّة

بلغنا مكان النزول فاتخذ كلٌّ منّا منزلاً في أحد تلك القصور العالية المبنية بطابوق من الذهب والفضّة، كان أثاث البيت كاملاً من جميع الوجوه، وكانت نظافته ولطافته وما عليه من نقوش تبهر الأبصار وتحيّر العقول، وكان الخدم في غاية الجمال في ملامحهم وقدودهم وملابسهم وهم دائبو الحركة في خدمتنا**: 
**ويَطُوفُ عَلَيهِمْ وِلْدانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ إذا رأيْتَهُمْ حَسِبْتَهُمْ لُؤلُؤاً مَنْثُورَاً * وإذا رأيْتَ ثَمَّ رأيْتَ نَعِيماً وَمُلْكَاً كَبِيرَاً** 
**لقد شعرت بالخجل منهم، وأنا أراهم يقومون على خدمتي. ولكنّي عندما نظرت إلى مرآة كبيرة رأيت نفسي أجمل وأبهى وأجلّ منهم بكثير، وعندئذ استولى عليّ الوقار والهدوء ووثقت بجلال قدْري**.
**واقترب الليل واُضيئت المصابيح الساطعة على رؤوس الأغصان، وبدت المصابيح من بين الأغصان والأوراق المضيئة بما لا يعدّ ولا يحصى، وأضاءت كالشمس الساطعة جميع البساتين والقصور العالية كأنّها في رائعة النهار. فعجبت من ذلك وقلت في نفسي: يا إلهي! ما أكبر المولِّد الذي يستطيع أن يغذّي هذا العدد العظيم من المصابيح بالطاقة والنور! فسمعت قائلاً يقول: مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْباحُ فِي زُجاجَةٍ الزُّجاجَةُ كَأَنّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لاَ شَرْقِيَّةٍ ولا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُها يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نارٌ نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ** .
**عندئذ أدركت أنّ هذا الضوء من أنوار شجرة آل محمّد صلّى الله عليه وآله، وكان اسم المدينة ومنازل المسافرين (مدينة المحبّة)، وإنّ محبّي أهل البيت، ممّن بلغ بهم حبّ آل البيت مبلغ العشق، يسكنون في هذه القصور العالية الضاحكة المستبشرة، مشغولين بذكر الله وحمده، والثناء على الولي المطلق. وكانت أصواتهم جذّابة تأخذ بمجامع القلوب، وكنّا نحن في تمام الاطمئنان وكمال السرور. وقد رأينا أنّه كُتب على مدخل هذه المدينة وبخط جلي**:
«* *حبّ عليّ حسنة، لا تضرّ معه سيئة ».*





*موعدكم مع الجزء الخامس*


*اختكم |51| نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*رائع* 

*شكرا اختي* 

*والى الجزء الخامس*

----------


## نور علي

*الجــــزء الخامس

مع الأغبر من جديد*

*في الصباح تحرّكنا على الطريق الرئيس الذي كانت تحفّه من الجانبين الخضرة والزهور والرياحين والمياه الجارية، وكان الجوّ مشبعاً بالروائح العطرة إلى درجة لا توصف. كان الطريق كلّه على هذه الشاكلة حتّى خرجنا من حدود المدينة**.
**بعد ذلك بدأ الطريق يضيق وتزداد فيه العثرات، وهو يمرّ بوادٍ يتلوّى يميناً ويساراً، ولولا وجود المسافرين أمامنا لضللنا الطريق، فقد كانت هناك طرق فرعية على جهة اليسار. وفي أحد التواءات الطريق نحو اليسار التحق بنا غبُر الوجوه**.
**ما إن وقع نظري على الأغبر حتّى أحسست بشؤمه، واصطدمت قدمي بحجر فجُرحت، فرحت أعرج وأنا أسير بصعوبة بالغة، فتقدّمني المسافرون الآخرون وابتعدوا عنّي، وبقيت متخلّفاً عنهم**.
**كان الأغبر يمشي على يسار الطريق، حتّى وصلت إلى مفترق طريقين يتّجه أحدهما يساراً، فتحيّرت في أمري أيّ طريق أختار، عندئذ أسرع الأغبر إليّ وقال: « لماذا تقف متحيراً ؟ » وأشار إلى طريق اليسار، وقال: « هذا هو الطريق »، وتقدّم هو بضع خطوات فيه، ودعاني لكي أتبعه، ولكنّي خالفت وانطلقت في الطريق الآخر، وتَلَوتُ: « فإنّ الرشد في خلافهم** ».
**وراح الأغبر يصرّ علي متابعته، ولكنّي لم ألتفت إليه؛ لأني كنت قد جرّبته، ومن جرّب المجرَّب حلّت به الندامة.**عودة الهادي*

*لم أمش طويلاً حتّى انتهى ذلك الوادي بأرض مستوية خضراء، ولاح على البعد سواد البساتين وبيوت المنزل الثالث**.
لقد وعدني الهادي أن نلتقي في هذا المنزل. ولمّا كنت قد أسرعت في سيري، فإنّ جهلاً قد تخلّف عنّي يائساً من اللحاق بي. وبعد برهة بلغت باب المدينة، وهناك التقيت الهادي، الذي كان في الحقيقة روحي، فتبادلنا السّلام والمصافحة والعناق، فأحسست بحياة جديدة في نفسي.
دخلنا القصر الذي كان قد أُعدّ لي، حيث كان قد جُمع فيه كلّ وسائل الراحة والرفاه. وبعد الاستراحة والأكل والشرب، سألني الهادي: « كيف مرّت عليك المنازل السابقة ؟ ».
فقلت: « الحمد لله على كلّ حال. كلّ المخاطر التي مرّت بي كانت بسبب جهل، وهو في الواقع من صنع يدي ولأنّك لم تكن معي، إذ لو كنت معي لما استطاع الأغبر أن يقوى عليّ. على كلّ حال، انتهت الرحلة بسلام، وقد أزالت عنّي رؤيتُك كلّ الهموم والآلام ».
قال: « إنّ عدم وجودي معك مكّنه من أن يمكر بك ويخدعك لإخراجك عن الطريق. ولكنّي إذا دللتك بعد الآن على طُرق مكرِه وخداعه، فإنّه سوف يلجأ إلى طرق ووسائل قوية أُخرى لإخراجك عن الطريق. وسوف يكون الطريق بعد هذا مليئاً بالمخاطر والآلام الشديدة التي قد تؤدي إلى الهلاك، إذ إنّ وجودي معك سوف يتمّ الحجّة عليك ولن تكون معذوراً. وكلّ وسائل دفاعك في هذه المرحلة سيكون عصاً وترساً، وهما قليلان. ولكن بما أنّ الليلة ليلة جمعة فيمكنك أن تذهب إلى أهل بيتك، فلعلّهم يتذكرونك بصنع الخيرات لك، فتزداد وسائل دفاعك في هذه المرحلة من الطريق ».
قلت: « إنّني يائس منهم، لأنّ أفكارهم لا تتجاوز حدود ذواتهم، خاصّة أنّ الأحياء سرعان ما ينسون أمواتهم ولا يعودون يذكرونهم. ففي الأُسبوع الأول الذي لم يكونوا قد نسوني فيه بعد، صنعوا ما صنعوا باسمي، مع أنّه كان لمنفعتهم، فكيف بهم الآن بعد أن نسوني كلّيّاً ؟! كلاّ، لا أمل لي فيهم ».
فقال:على أيّ حال، قُم إليهم، فلعلّهم يتذكرون قول النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله:«اذكروا أمواتكم بالخير»*

----------


## نور علي

*فلعلّه بذهابك إليهم يذكرونك بإذن الله، وإذا كنت يائساً منهم فلا تيأس من الله، فمن لجّ ولج**.
**ولا تقنطوا من رحمة الله ، إنّ رحمة الله قريبٌ من المحسنين** .
**فذهبت فرأيت أنّهم لم تعد لهم تلك العزة التي كانوا يعيشون فيها في حياتي، فالباب مغلوق، وليس ثمّة من يتذكّرهم، وقد اختلّ أمر معيشتهم، ورأيت الأطفال شُعثاً قد ذبلت وجناتهم، فاحترق قلبي عليهم ودعوت الله أن يرحمهم ويرحمني. وتذكّرتْ زوجتي أيّام رفاهها، فأرسلت عليّ رحمة من الله**.
**عدت إلى الهادي فرأيت فرساً بسرج مرصّع ولجام من ذهب مربوطاً عند باب القصر، فسألت الهادي عمّن يكون صاحب الفرس، فتبسّم وقال**:
«* *لقد أرسلتْه زوجتك، وهو رحمة الله التي طلبتْها لك، فجاءت بصورة جواد، وليس أفضل من ركوب الجياد لطيّ مراحل السفر هنا، فالراجل يجد كثيراً من المتاعب، على الأخصّ المنزل الأوّل من المسير. ثمّ إنّ دعاءك لهم قد أُجيب أيضاً، ولسوف يعيشون بعد اليوم في خير ورفاه. فانظر كم من الخير جاء من زيارتك لأهل بيتك، إنّهم في عالم الغفلة غالباً ما يغفلون عن مزايا التزاور، على الرغم من تأكيدات رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله الذي يقول: بأنّ الناس إذا مضت عليهم ثلاثة أيّام، ولم يسأل بعض عن حال بعض، فإنّ حبل الإخاء في الإيمان سوف ينقطع بينهم ».**حورية العمل الصالح

دخلنا الحجرة.. فإذا بحوريّة جالسة على السرير، وقد أضاءت الحجرة بنور وجهها، فأعشّتْ عيني. قال الهادي: « هذه زوجتك، جاءتك الليلة من وادي السلام »، ثمّ خرج من الحجرة**.
**فاتّجهتُ نحوها، فقامت واقفة احتراماً، وقبّلتْ يدي، وجلسنا جنباً لجنب**.
**قلت لها: « أخبريني عن حسبك ونسبك، وكيف أصبحت لي ؟** ».
**قالت: « أتذكر المدرسة الفلانية التي كنت تَدرس فيها وأنت في عزّ شبابك، حيث أحييتَ سُنّةً في إحدى ليالي الجمعة هناك ؟** ».
**قلت: « نعم** ».
**قالت: « لقد خلقني الله من ذلك العمل الصالح** ».
**فقلت: « زيديني من كلامك العذب، لأنّي أتلذّذ بكلامك الحلو إذ أسمعك تتحدّثين** ».
**فأرخَتْ أجفانها حياءً وخَفَراً، وابتسمت ابتسامةً أضاءت بالتماعها جنبات القصر، وقالت: « أنا لست وحدي مخلوقة من ثواب ذلك العمل الصالح، ففي جنّة الخُلد عدد كثير من الحور خُلِقن من أثره، وهنّ على قدر من الجمال الباهر بحيث إنّك في الوقت الحاضر غير قادر على تحمّل النظر إليهنّ إلاّ بعد وصولك إلى هناك، إلاّ أنّ أشعتهنّ تنعكس في وادي السلام، وهو فيض من أنوار جنّة الخلد. فتلك الحوريّات لا تستطيع تحمّل رؤيتهن الآن، أمّا أنا التي جئت لخدمتك فلست أكثر من انعكاس باهت لجمالهنّ وفي مرتبة دانية** ».
**فسألتها: « أتعلمين لماذا كان للمتعة كلّ هذه الخصائص وكانت محبوبة عند الله ؟**».
**قالت: « بالإضافة إلى ما فيها من المتعة الذاتية، فإنّها لولا تشريعها لارتكب الكثير من الناس جريمة الزنا، لعدم استطاعتهم الارتباط بالزواج الدائم، وكان لإلغائها مفاسد كثيرة، كما قال الإمام عليّ عليه السّلام**:
«* *لولا منعها عمر لما زنى إلا شقي ». ومع ذلك فإنّ في هذا العمل يندرج ركنان من أركان الإيمان: الأوّل هو التولّي، والآخر هو التبرّي. فبغير ولاية عليّ بن أبي طالب وأولاده عليهم السّلام، والتبري من أعدائهم، لا يمكن أن يرى أحد وجه النجاة حتّى لو عبد عبادة الثقلين، وظلّ طول عمره قائم الليل صائم النهار، وقد وردت في هذا المضمون أحاديث قدسيّة كثيرة، كما تعلم أنت خيراً منّي** ».
**قلت : « تُرى في أيّة مدرسة تعلّمتِ كلّ هذا الكلام الذي يقطر حلاوة ؟** ».
**قالت: « إنّ مصطلحاتكم التي تتعاطونها في الدنيا وتمسّككم بالألفاظ والأسماء لا وجود له هنا، فنحن جميعاً مواليد عوالم أُخرى لا مدرسة فيها ولا تعليم، لكنّنا بالولادة عارفون عالمون ».*

----------


## نور علي

*عبور أرض الشهوات

عاد الهادي وأشار بضرورة الحركة، فنهضتُ وركبت الفرس وأمسكت العصا بيدي، وعلّقت الترس على ظهري، وناولني الهادي البطاقة وجواز المرور، وتحرّكنا حتّى خرجنا من المدينة، ودخلنا أرضاً كلّها أوحال ومستنقعات. وعلى امتداد الطريق من الجانبين كانت تطالعنا حيوانات أشبه بالقرود، ولكن كانت تبدو كالبشر، فأجسامها لم تكن مغطّاة بالشعر، ولم يكن لها أذناب، وهي تسير بقامات مستقيمة، إنّما كانت تشبه القرود، وكان يخرج من فروجها القيح والدم والفائر**.
**سألت الهادي عمّا تكون هذه الأرض، وعمّن تكون هذه الحيوانات التي تثير روائحها وعفونتها التقزّز والاشمئزاز في النفس**.
**فقال: « هذه الأرض أرض الشهوات، وهؤلاء هم الزُّناة، واحذر أن تخرج عن الطريق، وإلاّ أصابك بعض ما بهم** ».
**فاستولى عليّ الرعب، وأمسكت بزمام الفرس لئلاّ يخرج عن الطريق الذي كان مليئاً بالطين والوحل، بحيث كان الفرس يغوص فيه حتّى بطنه**.
**كنت أقول في نفسي: ما أحسن وصول هذا الفرس لي لأسير عليه في مثل هذا الطريق! رحم الله زوجتي التي أرسلَتْه إليّ. وما أصدق الحديث: « مَن تزوّج فقد أحرز نصف دينه »، وقد قال الله تعالى:«هُنّ لِباسٌ لَكُمْ وَأنْتُمْ لِباسٌ لَهُنَّ**».
**كنت أرى بعض أولئك معلّقين بالمشانق، وقد ثبتت مذاكيرهم بمسامير الحديد على المشانق، ومنهم من كانوا يُجلدون بالسياط المصنوعة من الأسلاك، فينبحون كالكلاب، فيقال لهم: اخْسَأوا فيها ولا تُكلّمون** .
**وَلَوْ تَرى إذِ الْمُجْرِمُونَ ناكِسُو رُؤوسِهِم عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ رَبَّنا أبْصَرْنَا وسَمِعْنا فَارْجِعْنا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً إنَّا مُوقِنُون** 
.
**ورأيت غبُر الوجوه قد وصلوا، وبعضهم هجم محاولاً الخروج عن الطريق، وبعضهم حاول إثارة الخيل، وبعضهم كان يشير إلى جفاف جانب الطريق. وكنت أرى أنّ الراكبين من غبُر الوجوه الذين كانوا يسيرون على الأرض الجافّة لم تكن تظهر آثار حوافر خيلهم على الأرض، حتّى أنّ المرء كان يحلو له أن يترك الطريق الموحل ليسير على حافّته الجافّة، ولكنّي مع ذلك التزمت كلام الهادي، فأمسكت بلجام الفرس بشدّة لئلاّ ينحرف عن الطريق**.
**كنت أرى المسافرين الذين أقنعهم سُودُهم بالخروج عن الطريق وقد غاصوا في الأوحال والمستنقعات حتّى أذقانهم، بحيث كان من الصعب إخراجهم، والذين تمكّنوا بكلّ مشقّة من الخروج خرجوا وأجسامهم ملوّثة بالقذر الأغبر، وبعد فترة كان ذلك القذر يذيب لحم أجسامهم، فتتساقط على الأرض من شدّة الحرارة**.
**والظاهر أنّها لم تكن من الأوحال، بل كانت من موادّ قُلَوية أو من القَطِران. وكنت من شدّة خوفي أشُدّ على زمام الفرس وأقول: الحمد لله الذي لم يجعلني من السَّواد المُخترَم. وكنت أسمع المسافرين يشكرون الله بصوت مرتفع. فقلت للهادي: « إنّ من أحاديث الرسول صلّى الله عليه وآله أنّك إذا رأيت مبتلىً، فاشكر الله على سلامتك بصوت منخفض، لئلاّ يسمع فيحترق قلبه** ».
**فقال الهادي: « ذلك حكم الدنيا، حيث أهل لا إله إلاّ الله محترمون. ولكن هنا وفي يوم الجزاء، يجب الشكر بصوت مرتفع، لكي يزداد ندم المبتلى وأسفه، وليتّضح كلّ ما كان مستوراً مختفياً، لأنّنا نتّجه من الظلام إلى النور، ومن العمى إلى الإبصار، ومن النوم إلى اليقظة، فالدنيا دار الظلام والحزن والأسى: وإنّ الدَّارَ الآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الَحَيوَانُ ، وإنّ الله جاعل الظلمات والنور ».**موعدكم مع الجزء السادس**اختكم ... نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخت ..نور علي 

الله يعطيكي الف الف الف عافية على هذه 

المواضيع المنيرة والتي تفتح العقل والقلب 

للسير على السراط المستقيم 

شكرا والى الجزء السادس

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء السادس*

*بلايا قوم لوط*

*رأيت أنّ الشدائد قد ازدادت، وأخذت الأرض تهتزّ اهتزازاً منكراً، وعصفت عاصفة هوجاء، واظلمّ الفضاء، وراحت تمطر صخوراً على جانبي الطريق وكأنّ يوم الحشر قد قام على من كان هناك، وقد تحوّل المبتلون بذلك إلى هياكل مخيفة تصارع الغرق في ذلك الوحل المغليّ، فإذا نجح أحدهم في الخروج من مستنقع الوحل أتته صخرة من السماء على أُمّ رأسه، ودقّته كالمسمار في الأرض. وكنت أنا أشهد تلك الصور وقد استولى عليّ رعب شديد وأخذ جسمي يرتعش**.*
*سألت الهادي: «ما هذه الأرض ؟ ومن هؤلاء الذين ابتُلوا بهذه البلايا والعذاب الأليم ؟**».*
*في تلك اللحظة كان الصخر المنهمر من السماء قد اشتدَّ بحيث اضطُرّ الهادي أن يطير فوق رأسي، وهو مصفرّ الوجه خوفاً، وقد ضعفت قواه، فقال: « ما زلنا في أرض الشهوات، أمّا هؤلاء المعذّبون فهم اللوّاطون، فأسرعْ حتّى نخرج من بينهم، فإنّ الراضي بفعل قوم أو الداخل فيهم ولم يخرج منهم، فهو منهم** ».*
*فقلت: « إنّ الأوحال التي على الطريق، وهي أوحال الشهوات البشرية التي تظهر بهذه الصورة، تحول دون انطلاق الفرس بسرعة، لما فيها من لزوجة غليظة** ».*
*فقال الهادي: « لابدَّ من الإسراع. احمِ رأسك بالترس عن الصخور، وحثّ الفرس ببضع ضربات، لعلّنا ننجو بعون الله من هذا البلاء الَمْ تَكُنْ أرْضُ اللهِ واسِعَةً فَتُهاجِرُوا فِيْهَا ؟! (59)، لم يبق أمامنا سوى فرسخين للخلاص من هؤلاء** ».*
*فجمعت أطراف شجاعتي، وألهبت الجواد ببضع ضربات، ونخسته بالركاب في خاصرته، فحرّك ذيله وجمع نفسه ونفخ خياشيمه وانطلق كالريح الصرصر العاتية، بحيث إنّ الهادي الذي كان دائم التحليق فوق رأسي، تخلّف عنّا: سابِقُوا إلى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ السَّمَاءِ والأرضِ (60**).*
*وفجأة رأيت الأغبر الملعون قد أوصل نفسه إليّ كالمارد الأصفر، فجفل الجواد من رؤية هيكله وألقاني إلى الأرض فتحطَّمت عظامي، وخرج الجواد عن الطريق وغاصت يداه في المستنقع، إلاّ أنّه استطاع أن يخرجهما بصعوبة بالغة**.*
*أدركني الهادي وضمّد رأسي ويدي ورجلي المكسّرة، وشدّني على الفرس شدّاً محكماً، وأمسك هو باللجام ومشى أمامنا، حتّى خرجنا من تلك الأرض ذات المصائب والبلايا**.*
*قلت للهادي: « إنّك كلّما ابتعدت عنّي اقترب منّي هذا الأغبر، وأصابني بضرر بليغ** ».*
*قال: « كلّما اقترب هذا منك ابتعدت أنا. إنّ اقترابه منك منوط بك أنت*




*مع عبيد المعدة*

*دخلنا أرضاً أُخرى من أراضي الشهوة، حيث كان عبيد المعدة ومحبّو النفس يسكنون على الجهة اليمنى. كانوا بصورة الحمير والأبقار والأغنام. هؤلاء هم الذين كانوا يهتمّون بملء بطونهم ولكن من أموالهم الحلال، لذلك لم يكن عذابهم شديداً. أمّا الذين كانوا على جهة اليسار، فقد كانوا على هيئة الخنازير والدببة، لأنّهم كان همّهم علفهم بصرف النظر عن منشئه: كان من الحلال أم من الحرام، من مالهم أم من مال غيرهم. وكانت معدهم ضخمة جدّاً(61)، وأعضاؤهم الأُخرى هزيلة نحيفة، وكانوا في عذاب أشدّ: أُولئِكَ كالأنْعامِ بَلْ هُمْ أضَلُّ سَبِيلاً (62**).*
*وصلنا إلى منزل للمسافرين في صحراء قاحلة، ولم يكن فيه شيء سوى ما جلبه المسافرون معهم من زاد، فأخذوا يأكلون، أمّا أنا فقد كانت أعضائي تؤلمني جرّاء سقوطي من الفرس. فأخرج الهادي من الخرج بعض العُلب، وأخرج دواء، وراح يضعه على بدني، فزال الألم وأحسست بجسمي سليماً فسألته ممّ كان الدواء، فقال: « إنّه الحمد الباطن الذي أدّيته لله في الدنيا على نعمه، كما أنّ تلاوة سورة الفاتحة في الدنيا يعتبر دواءً لكلّ داء إلاّ الموت. وهذا الحمد في الآخرة الذي يعني معرفة المنعم الحقيقي، والامتنان منه يكون دواءً للأدواء الأُخروية** ».*
*قال الله تعالى [ في حديث قدسيّ شريف ]: « حَمِدَني عبدي، وعلم أنّ النعم التي له من عندي، وأنّ البلايا التي اندفعت عنه فبتطوّلي، أُشهدكم فإنّي أُضيف له إلى نعم الدنيا نعم الآخرة، وأدفع عنه بلايا الآخرة كما دفعت عنه بلايا الدنيا »(63**).*
*تحرّكنا في الصباح. قال الهادي: « بانتهاء النهار سوف نترك أرض الشهوات، ومسيرنا اليوم سيكون في أرض الشهوات التي تخصّ اللسان، ولكنّ البلايا والمصائب اليوم ليست أخفّ ممّا رأيناه في اليوم الأوّل في أرض شهوات الفروج. هذه أرض جافّة لا ماء فيها، فلابدّ من حمل الماء معنا على الفرس، بينما تسير أنت راجلاً قدر الإمكان، احمل معك الترس فله أهمّيته اليوم** ».*
*فسألته: « ما هذا الترس ؟** ».*
*فقال: « إنّه مصنوع من الصوم ومن تحمّل الجوع والعطش، وهو الذي حفظك من شهوات الفروج: فإنّ الصوم جُنّة من النار، كما أنّه وِجاء من الشهوة ».*

----------


## نور علي

*مع الهمّازين اللمّازين*

*واصَلْنا سيرنا، وإذا بجهل يظهر مرّة أُخرى، فصرخت فيه: «ابتعد عنّي أيّها الملعون**».
**فقال: « ابتعد أنت عنّي** ».
**فابتعدتُ عنه بضع خطوات سائراً برفقة الهادي، وكان جهل يسير على جهة اليسار، وعلى جانبَي الطريق كانت هناك حيوانات مختلفة، كالكلاب والذئاب والثعالب والقرود، وبألون مختلفة، كالأصفر والأزرق، وكانت هناك أيضاً عقارب وزنابير وحيّات وفئران، وكان معظمها في حالة عراك فيما بينها، يفترس بعضها بعضاً، وينهش بعضها بعضاً، وكانت النار تخرج من أفواه بعضهم وآذانهم، وكان يظهر أحيانا سراب فيركض الجميع نحوه ظنّاً منهم أنّه ماء، ثمّ يعودون خائبين. كان بعضهم منهمكاً في التهام الجِيَف، بينما كان بعض في أعماق آبار يخرج منها دخان الكبريت ولهيب النار**.
**سألت الهادي: « من هؤلاء الذين يسكنون في هذه الآبار ؟** ».
**فقال: « هؤلاء هم الذين كانوا يسخرون من المؤمنين ، ويستهزئون بهم ويترفّعون عليهم: وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُمَزَةٍ (64). أمّا الذين يأكلون الجيف فهم الذين كانوا يغتابون، والذين تخرج النار من آذانهم فهم الذين كانوا يستمعون إلى الغيبة، والذين يتقاتلون من الكلاب والهررة والذئاب هم السبّابون والشتّامون، أمّا الذين تراهم اصفرّت وجوههم فهم المتلوّنون النمّامون الكذّابون** ».
**كان الجوّ في تلك الأرض حارّاً جدّاً يسبّب العطش، فكنت أطلب الماء من الهادي كلّ ساعة، فكان يسقيني أحياناً بقليل من الماء، وأحياناً لا يسقيني إطلاقاً، وكان يقول: « إنّ الطريق خالٍ من الماء، وما نحمله منه قليل** ».
**فسألته: « لماذا حملت قليلاً من الماء ؟** ».
**فقال: « لأنّ سعتك لم تزد على ذلك** ».
**فقلت: « ولماذا سعتي قليلة هكذا ؟** ».
**فقال: « لأنّك أنت الذي جعلتها صغيرة بقلّة إيصالك ماءَ التقوى إليها، فجفّت ولم تُفلح الفلاحَ كلّه**.
**قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: قَدْ أفْلَحَ المُؤمِنُونَ * الّذينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خاشِعُون * وَالّذينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُعْرِضُونَ (65). ولكنّك لم تكن مطلق الإعراض عن اللغو، ولا كنت خاشعاً في صلاتك: فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيَراً يَرَهُ * وَمَنْ يَعْمًلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شرّاً يَرَهُ (66**).
**ثمّ قال: « انظر أمامك، ماذا ترى ؟ ».**بساتين الأذكار*

*نظرت فرأيت في الاُفق دخاناً أسود مخلوطاً باللهب، صاعداً إلى عنان السماء. لقد كانت بساتين من الأشجار المثمرة قد اشتعلت ناراً، فسألت الهادي عنها**.
**فقال: « تلك البساتين من صنيع التسبيحات والتهليلات والأذكار التي قام بها أحد المؤمنين، ولكن في هذه اللحظة ورد على لسان هذا المؤمن كذب ولغو وتهمة، فاستحالت هذه إلى نار أخذت تأكل حسناته وبساتينه*
*(67).* *فلو كان لصاحبها إيمان ثابت لأولاها اهتمامه، ولَما أُرسل مثل تلك النار لتحرقها. ولكنّه عندما يصل ويدرك ما فعل، سيعضّ على بَنان الندم حسرةً ولكن بغير جدوى. إنّ الله أشار إلى الإيمان بالنتائج وملكوت الأعمال الذي ذكره لنا الأنبياء، وهو غائب عن الأنظار في العالم المادي. وقد جاء في بداية القرآن الكريم: «هُدىً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ * الَّذينَ يُؤمِنُونَ بِالغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ (68**).
**وعندما وصلنا كانت النار قد أتت على البساتين كلّها وأحالتْها رماداً، ثمّ هبّت ريح ذرّت الرماد في الجوّ حتّى لم يبق منه أثر: أعْمَالُهُمْ كَرَمادٍ اشْتَدَّدت بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي يَوْمٍ عاصِفٍ (69**).
**بعد أن اجتزنا البساتين المحترقة، وصلنا إلى بساتين مخضرّة، نضرةً كثيرة الثمر والورد والرياحين والمياه الجارية والطيور المغرّدة. قلت في نفسي: لابدّ أنّ تلك البساتين التي احترقت كانت مثل هذه، ولو أنّ صاحبها عرف هذا لمات حسرة وكمداً.**موعدكم مع الجزء السابع**اختكم ... نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


     بسم الله                               وماشاء الله

والله يا اخت نور انها مسيرة  يجب علينا ان نجهز لها الزاد من الان لان الانسان  لا يعرف موعد ساعته 

شكرا اختي 

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## نور علي

_والله يا اخوي سعد سعد او محمود سعد ما تابعت الموضوع الا انت بس وعلشانك اني مستمرة بوضع الاجزاء المتبقيه واعتقد انك لاحظت هذا من الجزء الثاني ،،_

_على العموم بتابع معاك الى آخر جزء والله يقدرني ،،_

_اختك ،،، نور علي_

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخت العزيزة نور علي الموقرة حفظك الله 

نعم اني ملاحظ ان المواضيع التي نتعمق فيها كثييرا من الاخوة والاخوات يمرون ولا يعقبون 

لماذا لا اعرف الا اني وجدت ان الاخوة ومن خلال المسابقات التي كتبتها وخاصة في المواضيع 

الاسلامية انهم يبحثون عن المواضيع السهلة ونحن يجب علينا ان نتجاوب معهم ونكتب لهم 

بأسلوب السهل الممتنع 

اني شاكر لكي انك قد خصصتيني بردك وجزاك الله الف الف خير ياسيدتي 

اخوكي محمود سعد

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## haidar62

الاخت الفاضله نووووووووووور
نحن بانتضار الجزء الثاني.......وفقكي الله

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء السابع

ربوع وادي السلام

التفت إليَّ الهادي وقال: « هنا أرض وادي السلام، حيث يستتبّ في ربوعها الأمن والسلام، فعلِّق عصاك وترسك على الفرس، واتركه يرعى هنا حتّى موعد التحرّك** ».
**بعد ذلك انتهينا إلى باب قصر رأينا عنده حوض ماء من قطعة واحدة من البلّور، ولقد كان الماء زلالاً، والبلور رائقاً، بحيث تخاله ماءً قائماً بغير إناء، أو إناءً قائماً بغير ماء**:
**رقّ الزجاج ورقّت الخمرُ فتشابها فتشاكـل الأمـرُ**فكأنّما خمـر ولا قـدحٌ وكأنّما قـدح ولا خمـرُ**وقد تناثرت حول الحوض مقاعد مريحة ومناشف من حرير، فخلعنا ملابسنا واغتسلنا في ذلك الماء، وطهّرنا ظاهرنا وباطننا من الكدر والغل والغش، فزال عنّا كلّ شعر ظاهر على البشرة حتّى اللحية والشوارب، وجميع العيوب والنواقص الأُخرى، ولم يبق سوى شعر الرأس والرموش والحاجبين، وهي التي تضفي على الإنسان جمالاً، كما أنّ جميع الرذائل الباطنية قد زالت: « وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ غِلٍّ إخْوَانَاً عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ** .
**سألت الهادي عن اسم هذه العين، فقال: ص وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ** .
**وبعد أن تطهّرت أبداننا، ارتدينا الملابس الفاخرة التي كانت هناك. كانت ملابسي من الحرير الأخضر، وملابس الهادي من الحرير الأبيض، نظرت إلى المرآة فوجدت أنّي على درجة من البهاء والجلال والكمال، بحيث إنّي عشقت نفسي، ومع ذلك فإنّي عندما نظرت إلى الهادي تحيّرت في حسنه وجماله وبهائه غبطتُه على ذلك**.
**ثمّ قمنا، وتقدّم الهادي فطرق الباب، ففتح البابَ لنا شاب جميل الصورة، وطلب منا بطاقات الدخول، فأعطيته البطاقة، فقبّل التوقيع، وقال مبتسماً: وَنُودُوا أنْ تِلْكُمُ الْجَنَّةُ أُوْرِثْتُموهَا بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ** .
**فدخلنا ونحن نقول: الْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلاَ أنْ هَدَانَا اللهُ لَقَدَ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالحَقِّ .**دار السرور

وتقدّمني الهادي إلى غرفة مصنوعة من قطعة واحدة من البلّور، فيها سرر من الذهب، عليها فرش من المخمل الأحمر رُتّبت عليها وسائد لطيفة، وكان السقف والجدران تعكس صورنا، فكنّا نشعر باللذة لمطالعتنا ذلك الحسن والجمال في أنفسنا. كانت مائدة الطعام قد مُدّت في وسط الغرفة وصُفّ فوقها أنواع الأطعمة والأشربة، واصطفّ فتيان وفتيات للخدمة، فجلسنا فوق تلك السرر: عَلَى سُرُرٍ مَوْضُونَةٍ مُتَّكِئينَ عَلَيْها مُتَقَابِلِينَ * يَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ * بِأكْوابٍ وَأبارِيقَ وَكَأسٍ مِنْ مَعِين * لا يُصَدَّعُونَ عَنْهَا ولا يُنْزِفُونَ * وَفَاكِهَةٍ مِمَّا يَتَخَيَّرُونَ * وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ * وَحُورٌ عِينٌ * كأمْثالِ اللُؤْلُؤِ المَكْنُونِ * جَزاءُ بِما كانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ * لا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيها لَغْواً وَلا تأثِيماً * إلاّ قِيلاً سَلاَمَاً سَلاَمَاً** .
**وبعد أن تناولنا الأطعمة والأشربة الطاهرة والفواكه، اضطجعنا على السُّرُر نستريح**.
**لم تمض ساعة حتّى ارتفعت أنغام الآلات الموسيقية مصحوبة بالأصوات الرخيمة والألحان والأطوار الغنائية التي تسلب اللبّ، وتسحر القلب. وفجأة ارتفع صوت عذب يتلو بمقام حجازيّ سورة الإنسان، وكان الصوت يأخذ بمجامع القلوب. سكنت كلّ الأصوات الأُخرى احتراماً، وبقيت أنا كما كنت مضطجعاً مغمض العينين، لكي يظنّني الهادي نائماً فلا يُحدِث صوتاً، وكذلك كي لا أرى المرئيات فتصرفني عن الإنصات. لقد كانت لي أُذنان، واستعرت أربعاً أُخرى، رحتُ أنصت بها إلى تلك التلاوة المباركة حتّى انتهت السورة وسكت الصوت، فانتصبت جالساً، وجلس الهادي أيضاً، فسألته عن اسم المدينة**.
**فقال: « إنّها من قرى دار السرور** ».
**قلت: « ما أعظم بلداً تكون هذه إحدى قُراه! كيف إذن تكون عاصمته ؟**! ».
**وسألته عن صاحب الصوت الذي تلا تلك السورة، فقد أخذ قلبي معه، لأنّي كنت في دار الدنيا أحبّ هذه السورة كثيراً، فعاد هذا اللحن الرائع في هذا العالم الروحاني يصبّ حياة جديدة في نفسي، وثورة في رأسي، فكان لابدّ لي أن أعرف صاحب ذلك الصوت**.
**ولكنَّ الهادي قال: « لا أعلم من هو صاحب الصوت، إلاّ أنّ كبير هذا البلد يزور المسافرين أحياناً، وأنا لابدّ أن أراه لآخذ توقيعه على بطاقة المرور، فلعلّ صاحب الصوت يرافقه فنراه** ».
**قلت: « ماذا سيكون مصيرنا لو أنّه امتنع عن التوقيع ؟**».
**قال: « هذا ممكن عقلياً، وبديهي أن تسوء الأُمور جدّاً إذا لم يوقّع على الجواز، ولكن ذلك مستبعد. إسأل نفسك وباطنك: بَلِ الإنسَانُ عَلى نَفْسِهِ بَصيرَةٌ** .
**ارتجفتُ خوفاً من كلام الهادي، ووجدت نفسي متردّدة بين الخوف والرجاء، فأخذت أُردِّد: « لا حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله** ».
**قلت للهادي: « تقول إنّ هذه دار السرور، ولكنّك جعلتها دار الأحزان. هيّا بنا نذهب إليه، فقلقي يتزايد لحظة بعد أُخرى، وإذا هِبْتَ أمراً فقَعْ فيه**.
**إنّا هَدَيناهُ السَّبيلَ إمّا شاكراً وإمّا كَفوراً .**تسلّل أحد علماء السوء

وخرجنا حتّى وصلنا إلى ميدان قريب من موقع قصر السلطنة، فرأينا على جانبَي الطريق فتياناً حسان الوجوه، وفي سنّ واحدة، في صَفّين متقابلين، وسيوفهم مُصلّتة على أكتافهم، وقفوا صامتين بغير حراك**.
**استأذن الهادي من كبيرهم، ومررنا بينهم، ونحن في قلق وشكّ من احتمال قيام السلطان بتوقيع الجواز عابسي الوجوه، وسمعنا من داخل القصر أصواتاً تنادي: العجل العجل! وانطلق الفرسان مندفعين وأبدانهم ترتعد خوفاً من تلك الأصوات**.
**سألنا أحد الخارجين من القصر عن الخبر، فقال: إنّ أبا الفضل العباس عليه السّلام غاضب على أحد علماء السوء الذين كان ينبغي أن يظلّ محبوساً في أرض الشهوات، ولكنّه دخل إلى وادي السلام خطأً، فأرسل الفرسان لكي يعيدوه**.
**ودخلنا القصر خائفين نترقّب، وإذا بأبي الفضل العبّاس محمرّ الوجه منتفخ الأوداج، غاضب النظرات، وهو يقول على الرغم من أن هؤلاء يجب أن ينالوا عذاباً مضاعفاً، فقد استطاعوا بكلّ حرية أن يدخلوا هذه الأرض الطيّبة الطاهرة دون أن يمنعهم أحد. ما الفرق بين هؤلاء وشريح قاضي الكوفة الذي أفتى بقتل أخي ؟**!
**وانعقدت الأنفاس في الصدور هيبة ورهبة، وجمد الجميع واقفين كالخُشُب المسنّدة، ووقفنا نحن أيضاً في زاوية نرتعد.. إلى أن عاد الفرسان وقالوا إنّهم حبسوا ذلك العالِم في بئر الويل وعاقبوا الحرّاس**.
...* *ثمّ تقدّم الهادي وأنا أتبعه، فوجدنا أبا الفضل العبّاس عليه السّلام فسلّمنا عليه تعظيماً، وقدّم الهادي الجواز ونال الإمضاء عليه**.
**قال عليه السّلام: « كيف جرت الحال عليكم ؟**».
**قلت: « الحمد لله على كلّ حال، لقد كنتم أنتم رجاءنا وأملنا في كلّ العوالم وما زلتم، فأنتم السبيل الأعظم، والصراط الأقوم، والوسيلة الكبرى ». وألقيت بنفسي مرّة أُخرى عليه وقبّلته ونهضت واقفاً**.
**قال: على الرغم من أنّه لم تصدر أوامر بالتشفّع لك في كلّ عوالم البرزخ، بل عليك أن تجتاز هذه المراحل بما لديك من الزاد، إلاّ أنّ إمدادنا الباطني كان معك دائماً، وإنّ فتوّتي تقتضي أن أمدّ يد المعونة والحماية إلى أمثالكم أنتم المساكين الذين طالما مشيتم عطاشى لزيارة أخي وأقمتم له العزاء ».*

----------


## نور علي

*خلعة من عليّ بن الحسين

كنت أرى فتىً صغير السن يجلس إلى جانب أبي الفضل، يسطع نوراً كالشمس، بحيث لم نكن نتحمّل نورانيّته، وكانت العظمة والجلالة تقطر منه، وكان أبو الفضل يتحدّث إليه أحياناً بتواضع، فكان واضحاً أنّه يجلّه ويحترمه**.
**سألت الهادي عنه فقال: « لا أعلم، ولكن يُحتمل أن يكون هو صاحب الصوت الذي كان يتلو القرآن** ».
**سألت شخصاً كان يتقدّمنا، فقال: « لعله عليّ الأصغر، الحجّة الحسينيّة الكبرى. والدليل على ذلك هو هذا الخط الأحمر الذي يمرّ على رقبته النيّرة فيزيدها جمالاً** ».
**قلت: « ما أجدرنا أن نعود من أجل أخذ الثأر، ليتهم يرجعوننا**!».
**هنا توجّه أبو الفضل العبّاس عليه السّلام إلى حديثنا، وقال « سيحدث هذا قريباً إن شاء الله: وَأُخْرى تُحبُّونَها نَصْرٌ مِنَ اللهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ (76**).
**إلاّ أنّني أيقنت أنّ ذلك الشابّ هو عليّ بن الحسين، وقد بقيت مبهوتاً بجماله وجلاله، بحيث إنّي لم أستطع أن أرفع عينيّ عنه، على الرغم من أنّ هذا يعتبر بعيداً عن التأدّب. كان جلاله يُبعد، وجماله يجذب، فكنت واقعاً بين هذين المحظورين المتضادين، وجسمي يرتجف**.
**ويبدو أنّه تنبّه إلى حالي فأرسل إليّ خِلعة خلعوها علَيّ، فعلمت من هذه الالتفاتة الكريمة أنّه أدرك ما بي من شغف وتعلّق به، فسجدتُ شكراً لله، وهدأ اضطراب قلبي بعد معرفتي بالمحبّة المتبادلة بيننا**.
**طلب الهادي أن نرجع إلى البيت لأخذ قسطٍ من الراحة، أو أن نتمشّى للسياحة في هذه البساتين النضرة، خاصّة بعد أن نِلْنا التوقيع وفُزنا بالخلعة**.
**فقلت في نفسي: إنّ هذا المسكين لا يعرف شيئاً عن الأسباب والدوافع التي تكون خارج نطاق العقل والمنطق، لذلك فهو لا يدري بمدى تعلّقي بهذا المجلس وبأهله، وبأنّي لا طاقة لي على مفارقته**.
**قلت للهادي: « إنّني في هذا المجلس لا يساعدني لساني على النطق، فاسأله لماذا خلع عليّ هذه الخلعة، مع أنّي لا أراني جديراً بنظرة منه، بَلهَ خلعة عظيمة كهذه ». فتقدم الهادي بالسؤال نيابة عنّي**.
**فقال عليّ بن الحسين عليه السّلام: « عندما قرأ على المنبر آية: يَا أيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّر * قُمْ فَأنْذر (77) وذكر شأن نزولها، وطبّقها عليّ في الوقت الذي كان أبي ينادي: « هل من ناصر ينصرني ؟! » وبكيت أنا في الخيمة، سررت بذلك التطبيق، بل إنّ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله قد سُرّ أيضاً، ولهذا وهبته الخلعة وإن لم تكن تليق بشأنه، إلاّ أنّها تناسب هذا العالم، فما في هذا العالم ليس سوى ظلّ للأصل، ولكنّه عندما يصل إلى الموطن الأصلي سوف يصل إلى الحقائق الصرفة حيث: ما لا عين رأت، ولا أُذن سمعت ، ولا خطر على قلب بشر** ».
**وفجأة قاموا وركبوا خيولهم فطارت خارجة من المدينة إلى حيث مقامهم الشامخ. فأمسكت بيد الهادي وعدنا إلى البيت وأنا حزين على فراقهم**.
**في البيت لم يكن للأشياء مظهرها السابق، فقد تقطّعت خيوط تعلّق القلب بها**.
**قلت: « فلنرحل غداً** ».
**فقال: « لنا أن نستريح هنا مدّة عشرة أيّام** ».
**قلت: « تصعب عليّ حتّى عشر دقائق. فلن يقرّ لي قرار حتّى ألحق به، وأكون إلى جواره** ».
**قال: « ما أشدّ طمعك! لا يمكن تجاوز الحدود في هذا العالم. إنّنا هنا لسنا في دنيا الجهل حتّى ينتابنا الأسف أو الرغبة، أو يمكن تخطّي العدالة قيد شعرة. اللهمّ إلاّ شاؤوا هم التعطّف على بعض الأحبّة، أما جريان الأهواء والرغبات فلا. إنّهم في أوج العزّة وأنت في حضيض تراب المذلّة، فما للتراب وربّ الأرباب، حتّى لو لم تهدأ لوعتك** ».
**ما كان في اليد حيلة سوى الصمت والسكوت، إذ إنّ حالي كان من المتعذّر شرحه بالمقاييس المنطقيّة، ولم يكن الهادي يعرف منطقاً سواه، لذلك أطبقتُ فمي وفوّضت أمري إلى الله**.
**قال الهادي: « تعالَ نتفرّج فيما بين هذه البساتين والحدائق الغنّاء** ».
**فذهبنا، ولكن لم يكن شيء ليزيل غمّي، فكلام الحبيب أطيب الكلام.**موعدكم مع الجزء الثامن* *اختكم ،،، نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 

الاخت العزيزة السيدة  نور علي  (ام علي) 

اختي اشكرك على متابعة المسيرة   وانشاء الله يجعلكي  من الوافدين الى دار السرور  ومن الزائرين لمرقد امامنا (الحسين) علية السلام  

اختي بارك الله  فيكي ويعطيك الف الف الف عافية 
اني انتظر الجزء الثامن

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء الثامن*



*في رحاب سورة الإنسان*




*قلت: « لماذا اختارَ سورة الإنسان ليتلوها ؟** ».*
*قال الهادي: « لسنا**ندري الحكمة في ذلك، ولا حاجة لنا بأن ندري. كلّ الذي يلزم أن ندريه هو أنّ كلّ ما**يفعلونه ويقولونه قائم على الحكمة والصواب والصلاح. أمّا القول بأن حكمة ذلك هو هذا**وليس ذاك، فإنّه فضلاً عن كونه نوعاً من الفضول، فهو ينطوي على الخطر أيضاً، لأنّه**قد يحتمل الكذب والتكذيب. وكلّ الذي نستطيع أن نقوله هو ما يتوصّل إليه إدراكنا،**فهذه السورة تدور حول فضائل الإمام عليّ عليه السّلام وأهل بيته، وهؤلاء يحبّون**عليّاً سلام الله عليه، ولذلك فإنّهم يحبّون هذه السورة أيضاً، لما فيها من ذكر**فضائل أمير المؤمنين عليّ عليه السّلام. وكنتَ أنت نفسك قد قلت: أنّك تحبّها أيضاً**: «* *ويُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَام عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِيناً وَيَتِيماً وَأسِيراً** .*
*ففي**ذلك إشارة إلى مصيبته ومصيبة أبيه عندما طلب الماء فلم يسقوه، مع أن الماء بلا ثمن،**وهذا اليتيم والمسكين والأسير أفضل بكثير من أيّ يتيم ومسكين وأسير. مع ذلك، فمن**الحكمة أن لا نتحدّث عن الحكمة في أعمالهم** ».*
*قلت: « إذا كان غرضه هو هذا الذي**قلته أخيراً، فإنّه يدلّ على أنّ دماءهم ما زالت فائرة** ».*
*قال: « هي كذلك**بالطبع، وما ذاك الأثر الأحمر تحت رقبته إلاّ توكيد لما أقول، بل هو أقوى دليل،**وإنّهم لأشدّ منّا انتظاراً للفرج حتّى ينتقموا، وإلاّ فإنّ دماءهم لن تهدأ عن**الفوران، مثلما أنّ فوران دم يحيى النبيّ عليه السّلام لم يسكن إلاّ بعد أن قُتل من**بني إسرائيل سبعون الفاً أو سبعمائة ألف** »(.*
*قلت: « لقد قال: إنّ هذه الخلعة**تناسب هذا العالم، وكلّ حسنات هذا العالم ظلّ لذاك العالم** ».*
*قال: « هو كذلك،**مثلما إنّ الدنيا ظلّ لهذا العالم، فكلّ ما هو فوق تجد صورة له تحت. إنّ كلّ**المحاسن والكمالات تعود للوجود، ويمكن أن تنزل إلى أيّة درجة من درجات الوجود**وتضعف، فيضعف أيضاً وجود الكمالات وآثارها »وإذ رأى الهادي أنّني لا أكفّ عن ذكره**والتفكّر فيه، وأنّ تلك الجولة في الحدائق لا فائدة فيها، عُدنا إلى البيت، وهناك**قال: « إنّ لنا أن نبقى هنا عشرة أيّام لإعداد أنفسنا وتهيئتها، واستعادة قوانا قدر**ما نستطيع، لأنّ الطريق يكثر فيه قُطّاع الطرق الأشدّاء، وأنت ضعيف في قواك، لذلك**عليك أن تزور دارك الدنيوية ليلة الجمعة، فلعلّهم يذكرونك بمقتضى: اذكروا أمواتكم**بالخير، فيكون ذلك سبباً في اشتداد قوّتك** ».*




*قطاع طرق في دار السلام*
*قلت: « ألم تَقُل: إنّنا في أرض وادي**السلام، حيث نكون في مأمن من كلّ**خطر ؟! فكيف يكون في وادي السلام قطاع طرق ؟! أنا لا أُصدِّق ذلك، وإنّما هدفك**تأخيرنا عن السفر. فيا رفيقي الوفيّ، هل ضعف وفاؤك ؟ لقد أصبح وادي السلام بداية**لتعاستي! ». وخنقتني العبرة**.*
*قال: « يا عزيزي، إنّ وفائي لك يدعوني للتفكير في**مستقبلك، فأنت لا تعرف الطريق، إنّه طريق ضيّق يمرّ بمحاذاة أراضي بَرَهُوت**المملوءة بالنار والعذاب، وخلال هذه المراحل من الطريق سوف يحاول أغبرك أن يُزلّك**عن الطريق، فبانزلاقك أدنى انزلاق سيكون مصيرك أن تهوي إلى أرض بَرَهُوت، حيث لا**يمكنني الدخول، وأخشى أنك ـ بعدم قبولك البقاء هنا عشرة أيّام ـ سوف تجد نفسك**محبوساً في تلك الأرض المليئة بالعذاب عشرة أشهر** ».*
*قلت: « أتريد أن تقول: إنّ**أمامنا صراطَ يوم القيامة لنجتازه ؟ هذا غير ممكن**! ».*
*قال: « نعم، وهذا ما سبق**لي أن قلته، ولكنّك مضطرب الحواسّ**.*
*إنّ الطريق خلال هذه المنازل ضيّق، وهو ظلّ* *لذاك الصراط، ولا مندوحة لنا عن الذي قلته. علينا أن نعالج الواقعة قبل الوقوع** ».*

----------


## نور علي

*فلم أجد بدّاً من أن أتوجّه ليلة الجمعة إلى أهل بيتي في الدنيا فرأيت أنّ التي كانت زوجتي قد تزوّجت*
*، وهي منهمكة بالعناية بزوجها، وأبنائي قد تفرّقوا هنا وهناك.*
*جلستُ برهة على غصن شجرة، ثمّ يئست فقمت، وجلست على جدار الزقاق أنظر إلى أحوال المارّة. كانوا يتبادلون الأحاديث عن شؤونهم ومعاملاتهم، فتألّمت وقلت: ما أجدر بالإنسان أن يستغلّ حياته للتفكير في عاقبته والإعداد لمثل هذا اليوم، فلايصرف وقته في اتّباع أهوائه وإشباع شهواته ورغبات زوجته وأطفاله. فما أعجب الدنيامن دار الغفلة والجهل! وما أكبره من عار أن يكون الرجل بحاجة إلى زوجته وأطفاله الذين انصرفوا عنه! وما أبعده عن الوفاء أن لا يتذكّرني أحد منهم في مثل هذا اليوم الذي قصرت فيه يدي! لقد صدق رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله الذي أيقظ الناس حين قال: « هلاك الرجل في آخر الزمان بيد زوجته، وإن لم تكن له زوجة فبيد أقربائه وأولاده ».*
*ولكن، واأسفاه! لم نستيقظ ولم نفكر في خواتيم أعمالنا.*



موعدكم مع الجزء التاسع



اختكم ،،،، نور علي

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يسلموووووووووووووا 
يا اخت نور علي

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء التاسع*
** **

*رحمة من عالم الدنيا*

*ولفت نظري فجأة الشبّاك المقابل حيث رأيت فيه زوجَين حديثَي الزواج، من أحفادي، يتناولان الفاكهة ويتحادثان ويقولان: إنّ هذه الفواكه قد زرعها الحاجّ بنفسه، وهو الآن تحت التراب ونحن نأكل فاكهته**.*
*وقالت المرأة: « إنّه الآن في الجنّة يتناول من فاكهتها وأعنابها. فيرحمه الله. لكَم كان يحبّ أن يمازحنا ونحن صغار! لقد كان يحبّنا حقّاً، فكان يمنحنا النقود ليدخل السرور إلى قلوبنا. أسأل الله أن يدخل السرور إلى قلبه** ».*
*وقال الرجل: « هو الذي جعلني من رجال الدين، فقد كان هو نفسه كذلك، لقد كان يحبّ هذا المسلك. الليلة ليلة الجمعة، وجدير بنا أن يتلو كلّ منا سورة من القرآن ويهدي إليه ثوابها. سأتلو أنا سورة الإنسان، واقرئي أنت سورة الدخان** ».*
*فمكثتُ هناك حتّى انتهيا من تلاوة السورتين، فسُررتُ جدّاً ودعوت لهما بالخير، وعُدت طائراً إلى الهادي، فرأيته قد جلب الفرس وشدّ عليه خرجاً، وهو متهيّئ للرحيل**.*
*فقلت: « مِن أين لك هذا الخرج ؟** ».*
*قال: « جاء به ملَك وقال: إنّ في أحد جيبيه هدية من فاطمة الزهراء عليها السّلام أرسلتْها بمناسبة تلاوة سورة الدخان التي تخصّها، وفي الجيب الآخر هدية من الإمام عليّ بن أبي طالب عليه السّلام بمناسبة تلاوة سورة الإنسان التي تخصّه، وقد أوصاني أن نتحرّك على مبعدة من بَرَهوت لكي لا تصيبنا سمومه** ».*
*فقلت: « ألا نفتح الخرج لنرى ما فيه ؟** ».*
*قال: «لا شكّ أنّه يحتوي على ما نحتاجه في هذه الرحلة، وسوف نفتحه عند الحاجة. أتحبّ أن نتحرّك ؟**».*
*فقلت: « ما أسعدني بذلك ! ». وقفزت إلى ظهر الجواد وتحرّكنا.*




*أهوال أرض الحرص*

*وصلنا إلى أرض الحرص، فرأيت قوماً على صورة كلاب عفنة قبيحة، بعضها هزيل وبعضها سمين. وكانت الصحراء مليئة بالجثث المتناثرة النتنة، وعلى كلّ جثّة عدد من الكلاب تتصارع فيما بينها على التهامها وينهش بعضها بعضاً، بحيث لم يتمكن أيّ منها من الأكل، كانت تسقط منهوكة القوى تعَباً، وتظلّ الجيفة كما كانت، فتأتي كلاب أقوى تطرد الأضعف، وتتقدّم تنهش الجثّة.. وإذا بعدد آخر من الكلاب يهجم عليها للاستحواذ على تلك الجثّة، فكان أحدها يفترس الآخر، لأنّ كلاًّ منها لم يتجاوز التفكير في نفسه، ولم يكن بينها اثنان متّفقان فيما بينهما. كانت الصحراء مليئة بالكلاب وبالصراع المتكالب**.*
*«* *إنّما الدنيا جيفة يطلبها الكلاب** ».*
*كان بعض الذين أكلوا من تلك الجيف يخرج الدخان من خياشيمهم والنار من أدبارهم، وكانت الكلاب الأُخرى لا تقترب منهم لأنّهم كانوا في حالة غريبة**.*
*قال الهادي: « هؤلاء كانوا يأكلون أموال اليتامى وكانوا يرتشون** ».*
*إنّ الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى إنّما يأكلون في بطونهم ناراً** .*
*قلت: « كنا قد أُوصينا أن نبتعد عن صحراء بَرَهوت، ويبدو أنّنا قد أخطأنا الطريق** ».*
*قال: « كلاّ، لم نخطئ. إنّ ما تراه هو الماء الذي يجري تحت بَرَهوت، فلا تصل إلينا سمومه. إنّنا قد مررنا بجوار أرض الحرص، ووصلنا إلى جوار أرض الحسد*




*».مكائن أرض الحسد*

*لاحظنا في تلك الأرض معامل كثيرة بعيدة عن الطريق، وكانت كلّها تعمل؛ لأنّ دخانها كان قد ملأ الفضاء وأظلمه، وكانت حركة آلاتها الضخمة ودورانها السريع يهزّ أرض الصحراء هزّاً عنيفاً، وضجيجها المرتفع يصمّ الآذان. كان العمال كلّهم من غبُر الوجوه، وكانت تلك المكائن المصنوعة من الحديد الثقيل ذات المحركات القويّة تتحرّك في هذه الصحراء الواسعة، وكانت واحدة منها قد اقتربت كثيراً من الطريق. نظرت وإذا بجهل قد ظهر مثل دخان أسود. التفتُّ إلى الوراء فرأيت الهادي متخلّفاً كثيراً، فاستولى عليّ الخوف من تخلّف الهادي واقتراب الأغبر**.*
*قال لي الأغبر: « انظر إلى هذه الماكنة القريبة، فليس في الدنيا مثلها ». وعلى الرغم من أنّي وددت كثيراً أن أقف لأتفرّج، ولكن بالنظر لأنّي لم أتلقّ من هذا الأغبر غير الشرّ والأذى، فلم أُعِر كلامه اهتماماً، ووكزت الفرس مبتعداً وأنا أقرأ: قُلْ أعُوذُ بِربِّ الْفَلَقِ* مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ** .*
*فقال الأغبر: « أيّها المسكين، إنّك في الدنيا كنت تريد أن تقرأ قُلْ أعوذُ وتعمل بها، ولكنك لم تفعل، فما فائدة ذلك الآن ؟**! ».*
*فازداد خوفي. وتقدّم الأغبر واختفى خلف رابية، فحسبت أنّي قد كُفيت شرّه، وفيما كنت أفكر في الهادي ولماذا لم يصل إليّ، برز الأغبر مرّة أُخرى بهيئة حيوان مخيف جَفَل منه الجواد وخرج عن الطريق، ووقع على الأرض بالقرب من تلك الماكنة، فوقعت عن ظهره بقوّة فتألمت أعضائي بحيث لم أستطع التحرّك. وأخذت المكائن الأُخرى تقترب منّي وكأنّها أفاعٍ تريد ابتلاعي، وقد اندفع من فتحاتها ألسنة اللهب نحوي مثل قاذفات اللهب المعروفة في الحروب، بينما كان الأغبر الخبيث يضحك ويستهزئ بي قائلاً: وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إذَا حَسَدَ** .*
*ويخاطبني بقوله: « أيّها التعس الحاسد! مَن مِنَ العلماء نجا من الحسد ؟! إنّك قد أدميت قلبي خلال المنازل السابقة التي نجوتَ فيها منّي. أتظنّ أنّ جعبتي قد خَلَت من السهام ؟! فذُق الآن. ولن تجد مني ـ إن شاء الله ـ مَخلصاً** ».*

----------


## نور علي

*على الرغم من الضعف الشديد الذي كنت أحسه في بدني، فإنّ سخريته تلك أثارت الدماء وجعلتها تغلي في عروقي، فرفعت صوتي وناديت: يا عليّ. وإذا بالمكائن قاذفات اللهب ـ التي كانت قد أحاطت بي وكادت تلتهمني بنيرانها ـ قد لاذت بالفرار في تسابق شديد أدّى إلى أن يصطدم بعضها ببعض فيتهاوى حطاماً، واندفع الأغبر يطلب الفرار، فصار تحت عجلات إحدى المكائن فتحطّمت عظامه واختلطت بلحمه ودمه: وَلاَ يَحيقُ المَكْرُ السَّيّئ إلاَّ بِأهْلِهِ** .*
*فقلت: ما أعجب هذا‍! ولقد كان يسخر منّي**.*
*فإنّا نسخرُ منكم كما تسخرون** .*
*وشعرت بعطش شديد من أثر حرارة الجوّ، وتعفّن الهواء، ورائحة الكبريت المنتشرة. عندئذ رأيت الهادي يركض نحوي، وما أن وصل حتّى فتح الخرج الذي كان هدية من الإمام عليّ عليه السّلام وأخرج كوزاً من البلّور أشرق الفضاء من التماعه، وسقاني منه ماءً عذباً بارداً، فزال عطشي وما كنت أحسّ به من أوجاع في أعضاء بدني، وعاد الدم إلى وجهي وصفا باطني: إنّ الأبْرارَ يَشْرَبُونَ مِنْ كَأسٍ كَانَ مِزاجُهَا كَافُورَاً** .*
*وأتينا فرأينا الجواد المسكين قد نَفَق، فحملتُ كيسي على ظهري، وحمل الهادي متاعنا، ومشينا في تلك الصحراء الواسعة الملتهبة. لقد كان الجوّ خانقاً من كثرة دخان المكائن والتعفّن، ورأيت فتحات تلك المكائن يخرج منها بشَرٌ من نار بهيئة مخيفة**.*
*قال الهادي: « إنّ الحسّاد الذين أظهروا حسدهم للمؤمنين باليد واللسان يلقون في هذه المكائن حيث يُضغطون ضغطاً شديداً، بحيث كانت نيرانهم الباطنية تطغى على بشرتهم وكلّ أجسامهم، لأنّ الحسد كالنار المحرقة: « الحسد يأكل الإيمان، كما تأكل النار الحطب** ».*
*وبالنظر لظلام الطريق، تقدّمني الهادي ومشيت وراءه**.*
*قلت: « ربما نكون قد أخطأنا الطريق، إذ إنّنا باتّباعنا تلك الوصايا ما كان ينبغي أن يصيبنا مكروه** ».*
*قال: « لم نخطئ الطريق، ولكنْ قليل من الناس لم يحسّ بالحسد قليلاً أو كثيراً في داخله، ولولا ما تفضّل به عليك أولياء الأُمور وسرور فاطمة الزهراء عليهم السّلام منك، فربّما لم يكن ما يصيبك من مكروه بأقلّ ممّا تراه يصيب هؤلاء أمامك. فكثير من هؤلاء المُبتلَون سوف ينجى عاجلاً أو آجلاً، ويكون من أهل الرحمة** ».*
*ولمّا كان الجوّ حارّاً ونتناً، والكيس الذي حملته على ظهري ثقيلاً عليّ، ونظراً لسرعة سيرنا بهدف سرعة الخلاص من هذه الأرض الكثيرة البلاء، وهلعي من احتمال عدم موت الأغبر ولحاقه بي، فقد أخذ العرق مني كلّ مأخذ، وبدأت رائحته المنفّرة تنبعث من ملابسي، وعضلات ساقي كانت تؤلمني من شدّة التعب، ولكنّنا أخيراً اجتزنا تلك الأرض بكلّ عناء**.*
*بدأ النسيم البارد يهبّ علينا، ولطف الجوّ، وظهرت الأراضي الخضراء وعيون المياه الجارية والأشجار السامقة في الوديان وعلى قمم الجبال، فاتخذنا مجلساً على حافة عين ماء لنستريح بعض الوقت**.*
*قلت للهادي: « أحسبُ أنّ الأغبر قد هلك تحت عجلات المكائن** ».*
*قال: « إنّه لا يموت، ولكنّه لن يصل إليك في هذه الأرض، لأننّا قد ابتعدنا كثيراً عن وادي برَهوت ، ولمّا لم يكن فيك شيء من التكبر والترفع، فإنّك لن ترى تلك الصحراء وتلك الابتلاءات. ولم يبق من الطريق إلاَّ القليل لنصل إلى عاصمة وادي السلام ».*






*على مشارف عاصمة وادي السلام* 


*وكلّما أوغلنا في السير كانت تكثر المزارع والزهور والرياحين والأشجار المثمرة، إلى أن كثرت الجبال المخضرّة والبساتين اليانعة والشلالات الصافية الرائقة، ورأيت على قمم تلك الجبال وسفوحها خياماً كثيرة من الحرير الأبيض**.*
*قال الهادي: ها قد وصلنا إلى ضواحي المدينة. والناس يسكنون في هذه الخيام** ».*
*كانت أعمدة الخيام ومساميرها من الذهب والحبال من الفضّة، وبعد أن اجتزنا الخيام قليلاً، قال الهادي: «انتظر حتّى أذهب لأرى خيمتك**».*
*فقلت: « ما اسم هذه الأرض الطيّبة ذات المناخ الجميل ؟! فبودّي أن أمكث هنا بضعة أيّام** ».*
*فقال: « هذه أرض يُمن مقدّسة. ولا بدّ لك أن تبقى هنا بضعة أيّام** ».*
*ثمّ أخرج ظرفاً من الكيس الذي أهدته فاطمة الزهراء عليها السّلام واتّجه نحو خيمة كانت على قمّة جبل، وكنت أُتابعه بنظري. وعندما وصل إلى الخيمة، وقرئ الكتاب، خرج من الفِتيان والفَتيات من الخيمة يركضون نحوي وتبعهم الهادي، وعند وصوله أخرج ظرفاً آخر من الخرج. وقال: « إذهب أنت مع هؤلاء إلى خيمتك لتستريح ريثما أذهب أنا إلى العاصمة لأُهيئ لك منزلاً وأعود** ».*
*قلت: « كيف تتركني غريباً هنا ولا مؤنس لي ؟** ».*
*فقال: « إنّني أُتابع أُمورك. إنّك هنا في وطنك، ولسوف يكون لك في تلك الخيمة من يؤنسك: « حُورٌ مَقْصُوراتٌ في الخِيامِ * لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ ولاَ جانٌ** .*
*قال الهادي ذلك، وذهب.. فسرتُ مع أُولئك الخدم والحشم إلى الخيمة، فرأيت حورية جالسة على السرير، فنهضتْ تستقبلني. ودخل غلام مثل الشمس سطوعاً يحمل إبريقاً وطَسْتاً من الفضّة، وغسل رأسي ووجهي بماء كان فيه المسك وماء الورد. بعد ذلك نظرت إلى وجهي في المرآة، وإذا بي أفوق في الجمال والجلال تلك الحورية المعقودة لي في السجلّ الإلهي.*


*موعدكم مع الجزء العاشر*


*اختكم ... نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

**الله ***الله ***الله **
*سلمت اناملك ويمناكي* 
*مسيرة حلوة ومرة* 
*جعلنا الله  من السائرين في  الطريق المستقيم* 
*شكرا اختي (نور علي)*

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء العاشر،،

*** *

الأعمدة الخمسة وعمود الولاية

**جلسنا على السرير في تلك الخيمة ذات الأعمدة الخمسة، وكان العمود الأوسط من الذهب الخالص مرصّعاً بالأحجار الكريمة وأطول من الأعمدة الأُخرى. ولكي اختبر ذكاء الحوريّة سألتها: « لِمَ كان لهذه الخيمة خمسة أعمدة ؟** ».
**فقالت: « جميع الخيم هنا فيها خمسة أعمدة، فقد بني الأسلام على خمس: ( الصلاة، والصوم، والزكاة، والحجّ، والولاية، ولم ينادَ بشيءٍ كما نودي بالولاية** ).
**وهذا العمود الأوسط هو عمود الولاية، فهو الأكبر، وعليه يعتمد ثقل الخيمة**.
**قلت: « ظننت أنّ كلاًّ منها باسم واحد من آل الرسول صلّى الله عليه وآله** ».
**قالت: « أُولئك هم الأُصول، وما يوجد هنا هو الظلّ لتلك الأنوار. إنّ كلّ عوالم الوجود وكلّ ما فيها، متشابه وعلى هيئة واحدة، وإنّما الاختلاف يكون من حيث الشدّة والضعف، الأصل والفرع، والنور والشعاع. وإنّ للإنسان طريقه إلى كلّ العوالم، وهو قادر على أن يصل إلى جميع المراتب، وأن يكون الرأس في سلسلة العوالم كلّها، وأن يصبح مظهر اسم الله وجامع وجوده وخليفته. ولكن الإنسان الذي وُجدت فيه كلّ هذه القوّة والقدرة بالفطرة لم يستطع أن يعرف نفسه إنّ الإنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ** .
**قلت: « أين تعلّمتِ كلّ هذه المعارف التي تتحدّثين بها ؟** ».
**قالت: « لقد تعلّمت في مدينة العلم، وهذه الجبال الخضر ذوات الرَّوح والريحان هي من أدنى مصاديقها. قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله أبو فاطمة: أنا مدينة العلم وعليّ بابها. لقد تربيّت على يد فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، فهي كأبيها مدينة الحكمة والعصمة، وعليّ بابها، وهي الليلة المباركة، وهي ليلة القدر، وهي خير من ألف شهر، وهي التي نزلت عليها علوم القرآن، وهي التي « فِيهَا يُفرَقُ كُلُّ أمْرٍ حَكيم » وهي الشجرة الزيتونة ... لاَ شَرْقِيَّةٍ ولاَ غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُورٌ عَلى نُور**... .
**وهي التي: تَنَزّل الملائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإذْنِ رَبِّهِم مِنْ كُلِّ أمْرٍ**.
**وهذه رسالة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السّلام التي أوصلها إليّ الهادي، وقد جاء فيها: انّ أحد أولادي سيرد عليك، فأكرميه فهو صاحبك. فالظاهر أنّي مزرعتك. وأنت كنت قد اُنضجت إلى حدِّ الكمال**.
**أفرأيْتُمْ ما تَحْرثُونَ * أأنْتُمْ تَزْرَعُونَهُ أْم نَحْنُ الزّارِعُونَ ؟**! .
**وإنّي لأحمد الله الذي لا حمد لسواه، ولا يرجع إلاّ إليه. وآخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله ربِّ العالمين** ».
**ثمّ حضر الطعام والشراب أنواعاً، فأكلنا، وشربنا، واتكأنا على الوسائد، وقلت: «يبدو أنّك لست ساكنة هنا**».
**قالت: « نعم، لقد جئت لاستقبالك لتستريح هنا قليلاً، وهذه الخيمة والأثاث الذي تراه أتيت به أنا، كما أنّ جميع هذه الخيام هي للمستقبلين الذين جاؤوا لاستقبال الوافدين عليهم، وكلّ هذا المكان بما فيه من بساتين ورياحين وأشجار وأثمار هي وقف على الوافدين. وعند رحيلك أعود أنا إلى موطني** ».
**قلت: « أحبّ أن أتمشّى في هذه البساتين وبين الخيام، لأتمتّع بهذه المناظر الخلاّبة ولأعرف شيئاً عن هذا المكان، ولعلّي ألتقي أحد المعارف** ».
**قالت: « إنّك حرّ هنا، وكلّ ما تريده حاضر. ولكن لابدّ عند دخول خيمة من الاستئذان والسلام. وأنا عند مجيئي إلى هنا رأيت خيمة ابنتك الكبرى، وبالنظر لمعرفتي السابقة بك دخلت عليها واتّخذتها صديقة لي. فإذا شئت أن تذهب إلى هناك فسوف أُرافقك** ».
**قلت: « طبعاً ».. وقمنا معا.**لقاء مع ابنتي في العالم الآخر

عند باب الخيمة سلّمت، فعرفتْ ابنتي صوتي، فخرجتْ مع خدمها هارعة. وبعد تبادل الأسئلة وتقديم الحمد لله تعالى على نعمه، دخلنا الخيمة وجلسنا على سُرُر مرصّعة بالمجوهرات، هي وخدمها في صفّ، وأنا ومن معي في صفّ**.
**مُتَّكِئينَ عَلَيْهَا مُتَقَابِلِينَ** .
**فالتقابل خير من التجانب**.
**سألتها: « كيف جَرَت عليكِ الأُمور في هذه الرحلة ؟** ».
**فقالت: « لقد رأيتُ بعض المصاعب في المنزل الأوّل، وفي أرض الحسد عانيت من بعض الضغوط. ولعلّ معظم المسافرين يعانون من ذلك، بل أشدّ منه. وفي بعض المنازل فهمتُ أنّ نجاتي كانت بسببك، فدعوت لك واستنزلت عليك الرحمة من الله، حتّى أنّه عندما حان وقت سفر أُختي إلى هذا العالم، كما قرب موعد سفرك، دعوت الله أن يشفيك من مرضك لكي لا تُحرَم والدتي وأخواتي الأُخريات من الاستظلال بظلّك، ولئلاّ ينالهم شيء من الذلّ** ».
**سألتها: « ما أخباركِ عن أُختك التي رحلت إلى هذا العالم ؟** ».
**قالت: « رأيت أُختي هنا، وكانت أرفع منّي درجة في الجلال والعظمة، وعندما سألتها عن المشاقّ قالت بأنّها لم تر شيئاً من ذلك، وأنّها لم تأت راجلة، ولكنّها شاهدت أرض المسامحة أو بعضاً منها، وطوت الباقي بطيّ الأرض** ».
**قلت: « سبب ذلك هو أنّها رحلت إلى هذا العالم وعمرها ثماني عشرة سنة، فلم تجد متّسعاً من الوقت لتثقل نفسها بالأحمال والصعاب** ».
**واستغرقت في التفكير، تُرى ما النواقص التي كانت في وجودي وفي أحوالي وأعمالي بحيث إنّي تعرضت لتلك المصاعب التي نجوت منها الآن، مع أنّ أبنائي المسافرين في هذه المرحلة مرفّهون وفي خير حال**!
**بعد التمعّن والتفحّص الكامل في زوايا قلبي عثرت على بذرة هذه النبتة، وعرفت من أين تنبع، وإلى أين تصل**.
**كانت ابنتي صفيّة تتلوّى ألماً لكونها لا تعرف كيف تحلّ عقدة قلبي، وكانت تعجب كيف يكون في دار السرور موضع للحزن والتألّم.*

----------


## نور علي

سرّ العشق

قلت لها: « هوّني عليكِ، فحلّ هذه العقدة ليس في يدك ».
ولم أكشف لها عن سرّ قلبي الخفي، لأنّها ما كانت لتفهمني، ولا كان في ذلك أيّ نفع، فأهل العالم الأعلى يدركون كلّ شيء. أمّا الحبّ الذي تختفي بذرته في التراب، فلا يطلبه سوى ذلك الإنسان الترابي الذي يعشق ويطلب العشق.
قلت لصفيّة: «أُريدُ أن أتمشّى بمفردي بين تلك البساتين البعيدة، لأختلي بنفسي، فلعلّ في ذلك حلاًّ لعقدتي».
قالت: « حيثما ذهبت فلن تكون وحدك. هناك الجبل والوادي، والسهل والبستان والمرج، وكلّ ذرّة فيها ذرّة من شاعر حسّاس ».
قلت: « إنّها ليست في أُفقي ».
قالت: « إذا لم نكن من المحارم فالخير أن تأذن لنا بالذهاب ».
قلت: « لولا هديّة الزهراء عليها السّلام لأذنت لك ».
وقمت أمشي. وكلّما وصلت إلى غصن شجرة انحنى نحوي قائلاً: أيّها المؤمن، كُلْ من ثماري. وعلى الرغم من جمال تلك الأصوات، إلاّ أنّها كانت في أُذني كنعيب الغربان.
ورفعتْ شجرة أطراف أغصانها وقالت في نفسها: «إذا لم تكن تحبّ هذا فلِمَ أتيت ؟».
وقالت أُخرى: « لعلّه ملَك لا يأكل! ».
وقالت ثالثة: « بل لعلّه حيوان لا يطعم النبات! ».
وقالت رابعة: « لعلّه مجنون، ولكن ليس هنا مكان للمجانين! أو لعلّه يتدلّل ».
وقالت أُخرى: « اسكتوا، لقد جاء من أرض القحط إلى أرض الوفرة، فانبهر وسُدّت شهيّته ».
وتوالت الأقوال من كلّ شجرة، والملاحظات من كلّ غصن.. فقلت: العَود إلى الخيمة أفضل وأحمد. ورجعت، فرأيت الهادي واقفاً بباب الخيمة ينتظرني. وإذ أبصرني تقدّم نحوي، فقلت: لعلّ كاتم أسراري هذا يستطيع أن يحلّ عقدتي.
وتلاقينا، وبعد السلام قال: « أين أنت ؟ تهيّأْ للرحيل إلى المدينة، فالعلماء والمؤمنون بانتظارك ».
قلت: « لماذا نذهب إلى المدينة ؟ ».
فقال: « يا إلهي! إذن لماذا قطعت كلّ هذا الطريق ؟! ».
قلت: « لا أدري لماذا جيء بي إلى هنا ».
قال: « لا تكفر بنعمة الإتيان بك من تلك الظلمة إلى هذا العالم النيّر؛ لكي تتمتّع بنعم الله وتكون في سرور دائم ».
قلت: « أيّة نعمة هذه ؟ وأين أجد لذّتها ؟ وأين سرور القلب مع تذكّر مصائب فراق الأحبّة ؟! ألم تر أبا الفضل وعليَّاً الأكبر يرتديان لأْمة الحرب في تلك الليلة، أم إنّك لم تفهم معنى ذلك ؟ ألم تر الخطّ الأحمر تحت رقبة عليّ الأصغر، أم إنّك لم تفهم معنى ذلك ؟
إنّ من يعرف هؤلاء ويحبّهم حقيق به أن يموت من ألم الفراق وينصرف عن الأكل والشرب والمسرّة والانشغال بالحور العين وبالقصور! إنّني لست مبطاناً ولا أنانياً بالقدْر الذي تظنّ ».
فقال: « أتحسب أنّ كلّ أُولئك العلماء والمؤمنين المسرورين الموجودين هناك مع الحور والقصور ليسوا من محبّي أهل البيت، أو أنّ دماءهم لا تفور من أجل الانتقام ؟ ثمّ إنّ الظالمين مبتلون بالانتقام الإلهيّ الآن ».
قلت: « المرء أبصر بحاله. إنّني ما لم أنتقم فدار السرور عندي بيت الأحزان، والنعم عليّ نقم. أمّا لماذا يحسّ الآخرون بالفرح والسرور وغير ذلك، فالسؤال يجب أن يوجّه إليهم هم لا إليّ أنا. وأمّا ابتلاء الظالمين بالانتقام الإلهي الذي هو أشدّ من انتقامنا، فلست أشكّ فيه، ولكنّك لابدّ أن تعترف بأنّ المظلوم إذا لم ينزل القصاص بيده ولم ينتقم بنفسه فلن يبرد قلبه، ولهذا ثبت للورثة حقّ القصاص، وإن قام شخص آخر بإنزال عقاب أشدّ بالظالم.
لقد قال تعالى: وَأُخْرَى تُحِبُّونَهَا نَصْرٌ مِنْ اللهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ .
إنَّ الانتقام حبيبنا، وما لم نصل إلى هذا الحبيب، فلن يكون لنا دار سرور، لا أنّها موجودة وأنا لا أُريدها.
والخلاصة أنّ الجنّة ودار السرور وغير ذلك من الأسماء إنّما تعني انبساط النفس وبلوغ المراد، وكلّ ما عدا ذلك فضول ».
أطرق الهادي برأسه برهة من الزمن صامتاً، ثم رفع رأسه وسأل: « أتبقى هنا ؟ ».
قلت: « كلاّ ».
قال: « أين تذهب إذن ؟ ».
قلت: « لا أدري، فلا أعرف لي مستقرّاً. كلّ الذي أدريه هو أنّني حيثما أكون فإنّي في عذاب. سوف أهيم في الصحراء وأفترش التراب ».
لم يجد الهادي بُدّاً من الرضوخ، فعاد إلى المدينة، وقلت لابنتي صفيّة: « إذا شئت فارجعي إلى موطنك، فلا شأن لي بك. وإذا وصلت إلى الصدّيقة الزهراء عليها السّلام فأبلغيها سلامي وأعلميها بأحوالي ».
فذهبتْ بمن كان معها، وانتحيتُ أنا ناحية خالية ورحت أبكي وأنوح وأدعو.


موعدكم مع الجزء الحادي عشر 

اختكم ،، نور علي

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سيدتي  ...الموقرة 
لا اجد كلام لاعبر لكي به عن اعجابي بهذه المسيرة التي تشدني وانتظرها منك 

سيدتي ..... الف الف الف شكر لكي على هذا الجهد الذي تبدليه في ايصال هذا 

الموضوع الى اناس يرغبون في الاطلاع علية 


اكرر شكري لكي ....يا ابنتي 

محمود سعد

----------


## نور علي

تحياتي القلبية لك ،،

وكما انوه انك بمنزلة الوالد للجميع ،، وتحياتي واحترامي وتقديري لك ،،

ابنتك ،، نور علي

وسوف اكمل المسيرة انشاء الله ،،

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء الحادي عشر*
 
** **
*حبيب بن مظاهر على الهاتف*
 

*وفيما أنا في هذا، وإذا بشخص يركض نحوي قائلاً: « حبيب بن مظاهر يطلبك على الهاتف** ».*
*قلت: « أين هو ؟** ».*
*قال: « في المدينة** ».*
*قلت: « لا شكّ أنّ الهادي قد استنجد به ليحملني على الذهاب إلى المدينة** ».*
*فأتيت إلى الهاتف، وبعد السلام والسؤال عن الأحوال، بدا لي أنّه كان قد سمع دعواتي وتوسّلاتي، إذ قال: « لماذا أنت حزين منكسر القلب كثير التفكير ؟ تعالَ واهنأ واشكر الله على أنك نلت ما تشاء** ».*
*فقلت: « إنّ الجنان كالسجن في عيني أو كنيران مستعرة. وبغير أن أنال مقصودي فلا قيمة عندي لشيء** ».*
*فقال: « تعال نجتمع مثل ذوي القلوب الحزينة، ونتشاكى ونزن همومنا، فمن كان قلبه أشدّ حزناً كان أثقل وزناً** ».*
*فقلت: « إنّ همومي لا نهاية لها، والله هو العالم بعذابي. فيا حبيب، لا تحمل همّاً بسببي**.*
*أمّا هو فإنّه الكتاب الإلهي الناطق. وقد ورد عن الإمام صاحب الزمان عجل الله تعالى فرجه أنّه قال، بما أنّي لم أكن في هذا العالم عند استنصار ذلك المعشوق واستغاثته لكي أُعينه وأضحي بنفسي في سبيله ـ كما هو منتهى آمال العاشقين ـ فإنّني في عذاب وألم دائمين**.*
*«* *لأندبنّك صباحاً ومساءً، ولأبكينّ عليك بدل الدموع دماً** ».*
*ومن الثابت في الحبّ أنّ العشاق الذين يضحّون بأنفسهم في سبيل المعشوق وبحضوره، يكونون قد بلغوا أقصى ما يتمنّون، ولا ينتابهم بعد ذلك أسف أو حسرة أو غصّة. وهكذا أنت يا حبيب**!*
*أمّا الذين سرورهم الإمام صاحب الزمان عجّل الله تعالى فرجه، ولكنّهم خافوا أن يعرضوا خدماتهم وعونهم، أو أن ينقذوا المعشوق من براثن الظالم، أو أن يضحّوا بأنفسهم، فهؤلاء المساكين يظلّون دائماً محترقين في نار الحسرة الملتهبة في أعماقهم، ولن يهنأوا بشربة ماء أبداً، وكلّ طعامهم وشرابهم يتحوّل إلى همّ وحسرة. ومن هذا القبيل نحن.*




*شتّان فيما بينك وبيني*

*فكيف يمكن أن أكون عديلك في كفّة الميزان، يا حبيب بن مظاهر ؟! وأنّى لي أن أعرف أن حالَينا في المسرّة متشابهان ؟*
*إنّ ما فعلتموه أنتم في كربلاء، حتّى إنّكم من شدّة لهفتكم وشوقكم قيل عنكم**:*


*لبسوا القلوبَ على الدروع وإنّما يتهافتون على ذَهـاب الأنفـسِ**هو الذي أهنأ عيشَكم، وأعذب شرابكم. لكن أنّى لنا أن نكون مثلكم وقد قُبر معنا تحسرنا على ذلك ؟**!*
*وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ أْموَاتَاً بَلْ أحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ** (95).*
*وهذا يشملك أنت ـ يا حبيب ـ ولا يشملني. إنّك تحيا حياة جديدة، وأنا من الأموات. لقد كنت أنت من السعداء ـ يا حبيب ـ وأنا من التعساء**.*
*ألم تصلك أخبار عذاب الإمام الثاني عشر وآلامه في زوايا الدنيا وخرائبها والليالي الشاقة التي تمضي عليه ؟ فلو كنت أنت أيضاً متّ حتف أنفك مثلنا، ولم تبلغ أعلى المراتب التي بلغتها، لبكيتَ عليه دماً بدل الدموع، فما يعرف الحزن إلاّ الحزين** ».*
*ولما كان الهاتف من النوع المتلفز، فقد رأيت حبيباً قد تغيّرت حاله وطأطأ رأسه وانهمرت دموعه، ثمّ ترك التلفون وانصرف، فوضعت السماعة في مكانها وذهبت**.*
*ولكنّ الناس الساكنين هناك، والذين حسبوني مجنوناً، وكانوا ينظرون إليّ متعجّبين، عندما سمعوا مكالمتي مع حبيب تيقّظوا ووعوا الأمر، فتحلّقوا حولي، وقالوا: « يظهر لنا الآن أنّك لست مجنوناً، فماذا بك ؟** ».*
*قلت: «لا شكّ أنّكم من محبّي آل بيت الرسول عليهم السّلام، وإلاّ لما كان لكم مقام هنا. ولا شكّ أنّكم كنتم في الدنيا تعرفون الإمام الثاني عشر، صاحب الزمان، وقرّة عيون النبيّ وأهل بيته والمؤمنين جميعاً**».*
*قالوا: « نحن من عشاقه وتراب أعتابه ».*





*الوعد بالفرج*



*كان لدينا لوح يظهر عليه كل ما يُقال في الملأ الأعلى، فكنّا نطّلع على ما يجري هناك. وجاء النداء من الله تعالى: « يا محمّد، قد أجبت دعوتك، وسأفي بذاك من قريب** ».*
*قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله: « لقد كنّا راضين برضاك. إلاّ أن أحد عبيدك قد ورد ضيفاً على مائدتك، ولكنّه لا يمدّ يده إلى طعام مثل سائر ضيوفك ما لم تقض لهم حاجتهم، وما حاجتهم سوى ظهور المهديّ المنتظر. يقولون: إنّ محبوبنا صاحب الزمان يحيا في هموم آلام لطول الانتظار وكثرة المصائب، فكيف يهنأ لنا طعام وشراب، ونحن نعلم أنّه لا يكفّ عن البكاء والنواح ؟ كيف يجوز لنا أن نلهو في ضحك وسرور ؟ الموت أخلق بمحبّ لا يتأسّى بحبيبه! لقد كان اعتقاد هؤلاء في الدنيا، أنّهم إذا أرادوا قضاء حاجة كبيرة من الكرماء، أن يجلسوا على مائدة ذلك الكريم ولا يمدّوا أيديهم إلى الطعام حتّى يجاب طلبهم بقضاء حاجتهم مهما صعب ذلك على المضيف، فكيف بك وأنت أكرم الأكرمين، وإنّك على كلّ شيء قدير، وموضع حاجات الطالبين، وغياث المضطرين، لا رادّ لحكمك، ولا مانع من أمرك**! ».*

----------


## نور علي

*كنا مثل الإبل الصوادي التي تتزاحم على مورد الماء، نحوم حول اللوح لنرى ما يستجدّ من حدث، فلاحظنا أنّ النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله يميل إلى ما نميل إليه، وأنّه يمسك بوسط الحبل، فقويَ رجاؤنا بأنّنا سرعان ما نجد الشاهد المقصود بين أحضاننا، فبقينا حول اللوح في أمواج متلاطمة وتزاحم وجذب ودفع بأعصاب متوتّرة ووجوه محمرّة ننتظر جواب الله سبحانه وتعالى لنبيّه، وكنّا واثقين من أنّ الجواب سيكون بالإيجاب، لأنّ اتجاه رغبة النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله كان معلوماً عند الله طبعاً، كما أنّ دعاء النبيّ كان لابدّ أن يثير قدرة الله وكرمه، وما كان يمكن أن يكون الجواب سوى قضاء الحاجة. ولكن الجواب تأخّر قليلاً، وكأن هناك تردّداً في الأمر كتردّده في قبض روح عبده المؤمن، فإذا أجاب بـ « لا » فهو يكره مساءته، وإذا أجاب بـ « نعم » فقد لا تقتضي سلسلة التقادير ذلك بهذه السرعة.* 

*الانتقام في برهوت* 

*وعلى حين غرّة جاء جواب الله تعالى أن يكون الانتقام من الأعداء في برهوت، وهذا التصوّر معلوم عند وليّ العصر الحّجة بن الحسن عجّل الله تعالى فرجه الذي لا يهمّه كثيراً تأخير الانتقام الدنيوي. أمّا الأُمور الأُخرى المتأخّرة فرضاه منوط برضانا: وَما تَشَاؤونَ إلاَّ أنْ يَشَاءَ اللهُ (99**).*
*أمّا هذا الجمع الضعيف الإدراك والقليل الصبر الذي راح يعقد المجالس ويقيم حلقات الذكر، فإنّه ـ وإن يكن له بعض الحقّ في استثارة بحر رحمتي وغيرتي ـ فإنّي لابدّ أن أجبر خاطره، لأنّه في ضيافتي**.*
*لذلك فقد أرسلت فوجاً من الملائكة إلى حدود برهوت؛ لكي يروا العذاب الأليم الذي يحيق بالأعداء، حتّى تهدأ النفوس**.*
*بعد تلك الأقوال، حدث بينهم جدل وقيل وقال، بسبب اختلاف مشاربهم وأذواقهم ومداركهم. قال أحدهم: « إنّنا لا نذهب إلى حدود برهوت، فنحن نعلم أنّهم يتعذّبون على وجه العموم، ومع ذلك فقد أعطانا الله الحقّ في أن نقتصّ لأنفسنا بأيدينا** ».*
*وقال آخر: «بل يجب أن نذهب إلى حدود بَرَهوت لنتفرج ونشفي غليل قلوبنا، فإذا لم يحصل ذلك فليس لنا أن نلحّ أكثر من هذا، وإلاّ فقد ينقلب الأمر علينا، كما حصل في الدنيا بسبب ضعف الشيعة، فتأخّر الظهور**».*
*وكان الثالث يقول: « كلاّ، علينا بعد رؤية برهوت أن نتابع مطاليبنا، وليحدث ما يحدث، فقد نفد صبرنا** ».*
*كان القال والقيل والهرج والمرج من الشدّة بحيث كان الكلام مختلطاً وغير مفهوم، ولم يكن أحد يستمع إلى نداءاتنا بالسكوت والهدوء**.*
*وأخيراً عاد فوج الملائكة بكلّ عظمة وجلال فأعشى نوره أبصارنا، ووقف الملائكة يتفرجون ونحن بملابسنا الرثّة وشعورنا الشعث المغبرة وهيئاتنا الذليلة، فراحوا ينظرون إلينا نظرات الاحتقار، وعلى الأخصّ إليّ أنا الذي كنت السبب في كلّ ذلك، نظرات أشبه بنظرتهم إلينا عند أوّل خلقنا، إلاّ أنّ ثورة الحاضرين هدأت بمجيء الملائكة.*


*موعدكم مع الجزء الثاني عشر* 


*والأخير* 


*اختكم ،، نور علي*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

******شكرا******
 كبيرة

----------


## نور علي

*الجزء الثاني عشر والأخير*


*حشد القوى لخوض الجولة الحاسمة*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلاّ هو عالمُ الغيب والشهادة، الرحمن الرحيم، الملك القدّوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبّار المتكبّر، ربّ العالمين، مجيب دعوة المضطرين، كاشف كرب المكروبين، راحم المساكين، أمان الخائفين، غِياث المستغيثين، واضع المستكبرين. والسلام والصلاة على أوّل الوِرْد، وظِلّ الواحد الأحد، فاتحة كتاب الموجود، بسملة نور الوجود، البيت المعمور، والكتاب المسطور، وعلى آله الغُرّ الميامين، وسلالة النبيّين، وصفوة المرسلين، وخيَرة ربّ العالمين، لا سيّما ابن عمّه وصهره ووزيره وخليفته، صاحب العجائب، ومُظهر الغرائب، ومفرّق الكتائب، والليث الغالب، عليّ بن أبي طالب**.
**وبعد: فقد قال عزّ مِن قائل، وجلَّ مِن متكلّم**:
**بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ * وَنُريدُ أنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الأرْضِ وَنْجَعلَهُمْ أئمّةً وَنجْعَلَهُم الوَارِثينَ** .
**يا إخوان الصفا، وفُرسان الهَيجا، ومُحبّي الأئمّة وهداة الأمة. إنّ أهل بيت نبيّنا وإن لم يكونوا ضعفاء، إلاّ أنّهم استُضعِفوا وفي دنيا الجهل ظُلموا على أيدي الجهّال الظلمة، فتوالَت عليهم المظالم والمحن، وتتابعت منهم صرخات الاستغاثة: هل من ناصر ينصرنا ؟! وقد وصل نداؤهم إلينا الآن، فعلينا أن نلبّي هذا النداء، وأن لا نبخل بشيء نقدر عليه**.
**إنّ هذه الدعوة التي وصلت إلينا لا نتطلّع فيها إلى دنيا ولا إلى آخرة، ففي الدنيا بقينا ننتظر ونأمل حتّى أخذنا أملنا في اليوم الموعود معنا إلى القبر. واليوم لا هدف لنا غير ذاك الهدف، ولا نسلك غير ذاك السلوك. إنّ قصار النظر الذين يريدون أن لا نلحّ ولا نلحف لئلاّ تنقلب الآية، يحسبون أنّ طلبنا وإلحاحنا موجّه إلى فرد مخلوق فقير الإمكانية، لا إلى ربّ كريم**.

*
*على أُولئك أن يعرفوا أنّ الصلحاء لا يُقرَنون بالطلحاء، فإنّه أرحم الراحمين، ولا يبرّهم بإلحاح الملحين**.
**كذلك مقولة أُولئك الذين يقولون: إنّنا يجب أن لا نذهب للتفرّج على ما يعانونه من عذاب، لأن التفرّج لا يشفي غليلاً، إنّ في مقولتهم تمرّداً على البارئ تعالى ولجاجة معه عزّ اسمه. فيجب أن نذهب وأن نكون على استعداد حربي كافٍ، حتّى إذا ما سُمح لنا بالحرب، نكون قد أعددنا العدّة لها، إذ إنّنا ننوي أن نقيم هناك ولا نكفّ عن طلب المقصود إلى أن نعود في أيدينا شاهد القصد وإن طال ذلك آلاف السنين. فمن يجد في نفسه هذا العزم الثابت والإرادة الحديدية والهمّة العالية فليتهيّأ للحركة، وإلاَّ فعليه أن يظلّ هنا، لأنّ مجيئه سيضرّنا ولا ينفعنا**.*

----------


## نور علي

*فانبرى اثنا عشر ألف بطل قائلين: إنّهم حاضرون جميعاً، ولن يعودوا حتّى بلوغ الهدف. فنزلت عن المنبر، وانفتح الباب الصغير في البوابة الكبيرة، وخرج ألف فارس مدجج بالسلاح، وأُعطي زعيمهم راية، وقيل لهم: عليكم عند كلّ مرتفع ومنخفض أن ترفعوا أصواتكم بنداء لبّيك وسعديك، وكأنّكم تسمعون نداء (هل من ناصر) الذي صدر عن الإمامين الغريبين الوحيدين، لكي تبقى الدماء في فورانها**.
**وطلبتُ من رئيس الملائكة أن يرسل مائة ملك لمرافقة هذا الفوج، فلم يجد بدّاً من الموافقة على ذلك**.
**وهكذا راحت الأفواج تترى يصاحب كلاًّ منها مائةٌ من الملائكة، حتّى اكتملنا ستّة أفواج فتحرّكنا، على أن يلحق بنا فوج سابع مع باقي الملائكة. وحملت بيدي علماً كتب عليه: ( نصرٌ مِنَ اللهِ وَفتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ ) وقد شهرنا سيوفنا بأيدينا، ونحن ننادي على كلّ مرتفع ومنخفض بأعلى أصواتنا: لبيك! فتختلط بصهيل الخيل ووقع أرجل الفرسان، فكانت جنبات الوادي وسفوح الجبال تهتزّ من ذلك.**مُحاججة مع رئيس الملائكة

كنت أنا ورئيس الملائكة نتحرّك جنباً إلى جنب على رأس الجيش الكثير الجلبة والضجيج، ولاحظت أنّ حضرة الرئيس مقطّب الجبين عابس ومطأطئ الرأس وغارق في التفكير، ويهمّ أحياناً أن يقول شيئاً، ولكنّه يبتلعه ويلزم السكوت. وعلى الرغم من أنّي كنت أعرف ما يجول بخاطره، فقد سألته:«ماذا بك ؟**».
**قال: «إنّني خائف من سلوككم الثائر هذا، الذي لم يحدث مثله في هذا العالم الذي يسوده الأمان دائماً، وأخشى أن ينزل غضب الربّ عليكم فتصيبنا النار التي ستصيبكم**».
**فقلت: « ولماذا تصيبكم نارنا ؟** ».
**قال: « لأنّنا لم نَنْهَكم عن أعمالكم القبيحة هذه** ».
**قلت: « إذا كانت أعمالنا قبيحة فلماذا لم تَنهونا عنها ؟** ».
**قال: « لأنّنا أُمرنا أن نوصلكم إلى حدود برهوت** ».
**قلت: « ونحن أيضاً ذاهبون معكم، فما وجه القبح في أعمالنا ؟** ».
**قال: « تجييشكم هذه الجيوش، وإثارتكم الفتنة** ».
**قلت: « هل أمركم الله أن تأخذونا بصورة أُخرى ؟** ».
**قال: « لا، بل قال خذوهم** ».
**قلت: « الأخذ إذن مطلق، ولا يقتصر على صورة معينة، راجلين أو راكبين، مسلّحين أو غير مسلّحين... فمهما تكن هيئتنا، فعليكم أن تأخذونا بأمر من الله، وما في هذا من قبيح، لأنّ الله لا يأمر بالقبيح. وعليه فلو أنّكم نهيتمونا عن أمر الله لكنتم قد خالفتم ما أنزل الله، ولغضب الله عليكم، ولهذا فإنّ الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر واجب على من يعرف المعروف والمنكر ويميّز بينهما، ولكنّك ما تزال لا تعرف الحسن والسيّئ ولا تميّز بينهما، فكيف كنت تستطيع أن تنهانا عن أمر وتأمرنا بأمر آخر ؟** ».
**ورأيت أنّه نزل كثيراً عن عظمته السابقة وصغر، وقال: « الحمد لله على أنّي لم أفتح فمي بنهي** ».
**قلت: « إنّ غيرتي تحدوني إلى أن أحملك على التصاغر أكثر من هذا. إنّ قولك: بأنّ حادثة كهذه لم تحدث من قبل في هذا العالم، يعني أنّك تقيس المستقبل على الماضي، وأنّه يجب أن لا يحدث أيّ جديد. إنّ أوّل من قاس هو إبليس الذي قال: إنّ ما صُنع من نار يكون منيراً، وإن ما صنع من تراب يكون مظلماً لا نور فيه. وأنت تعلم أنّ قياس إبليس هذا كان باطلاً، ولتعنّته هذا طُرد من حضرة الله. وقياسك هذا باطل أيضاً لأنّ الله: كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَأنٍ.*

----------


## نور علي

*إشكال خائف لرئيس الملائكة

فرأيت رئيس الملائكة قد صغر أكثر، وقال: « إنّ خوفي نابع من أنّ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله قال لعليّ صريحاً: إنّ الطيّب لم يزل غير متميّز عن الخبيث، ولا يكون الظهور إلاّ بعد تمايز الطيّب عن الخبيث وانفصالهما عن بعض، كما في قصّة نوح، ولكنّكم تسعون ـ بخلاف التقديرات الإلهية ـ أن تستعجلوا حدثاً يقدّر الله أن يتأخّر وقوعه. وبعبارة أُخرى، إنّ ما قُدّر له أن يحدث غداً أتريد أنت أن تجعله يحدث اليوم ؟! وهذا في الواقع ادّعاء الربوبيّة** ».
**فسالته: « هل يُقدَّر كلّ حدث في هذا العالم ضمن سلسلة أسبابه أم لا ؟** ».
**قال: « لا شكّ أنّها تقدّر ضمن سلسلة عِللها، لأنّ الطفرة في هذه الأحوال مستحيلة** ».
**قلت: « أحسنت، إنّ سلوكنا هذا ودعاءنا وإلحاحنا في الطلب، مهما كان عجيباً في نظرك، قد يكون من جملة الأسباب والمقدّرات الإلهية، لأنّ خطرات النفس وميولها كثيراً ما لا تكون مسيطَراً عليها**.
**وعليه فإنّ الإلحاح في الدعاء والطلب من الله من جملة المقدّمات التي تقرّب ظهور البعيد، وتبعد ظهور القريب، وترفع الموانع، وتوجد شروط الحدوث، وإنّ الإلحاح في الدعاء من المستحبّات، إذ إنّه إذا لم يكن له تأثير فإنّ له في الأقلّ ثوابه** ».
**فخفّ عبوس رئيس الملائكة، وانتقل من الانغلاق إلى الانفتاح، ولان طبعه، وقال: «لكنّ النبوءات والإلهامات والخطرات الرحمانية لعبيده، تأتي عن طريق الملائكة ، ولا يكون غير ذلك، لأنّ الطفرة مستحيلة، ونحن لا علم لنا بهذه الخطرات والحوادث**».
**قلت: « لقد نزلت الآيات الأخيرة من سورة البقرة بغير وساطة جبرائيلكم، أليس لكم رؤساء ؟** ».
**قال: « بلى كثيرون، ولا نعلم درجاتهم** ».
**قلت: « فلعلّ هذه الخطرات والحوادث قد وقعت عن طريق رؤسائكم. ثمّ إنّنا من محبّي أهل بيت رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، وإلاّ لما كنّا في هذا الجاه والمقام. وإنّ من لوازم المحبّة إعانة العاشق معشوقه للوصول بكلّ ما يمكن، ولو بلسان الدعاء، فما وجه اعتراضكم ؟ تقولون: لماذا تحبّونهم، أو لماذا تعملون وفق لوازم المحبّة ؟ وماذا إذا لم يحر جواباً** ».
**قلت: « إنّ ما يوجب تعاليكم هو تجرّدكم. ولو أنّنا ظللنا على تجرّدنا الأوّل أيضاً، ولم نتعلّق بالتراب، لكنّا مثلكم، بل لعلّنا كنّا ندّعي الإلوهية، كما يقول الإمام الصادق عليه السّلام. ولكنّكم تؤيّدون حتماً أن ليس كلّ متجرّد أعلم من المادّي غير المتجرّد وأرفع منه ».**على سفح جبل الرحمة

وهكذا كنّا نسير بكلّ أُبّهة وجلال على رأس هذا الفوج من الملائكة، ونحن نهتف: لبّيكَ لبيك! حتّى وصلنا إلى سفح جبل شاهق اسمه جبل الرحمة، وكان فيه باب وسور: فَضُرِبَ بَيْنَهُم بِسُورٍ لَهُ بَابٌ باطِنُهُ فِيهِ الرَّحْمَةُ وظاهِرُهُ مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْعَذَابُ** .
**كانت أفواج طلائعنا قد ضربت الخيام عند سفح الجبل، وجلست في انتظارنا. وعند وصولنا انطلقت هتافات لبيك، لبيك! من الجميع، فارتجّت أركان الجبل وجنباته. وكانت خيمتنا قد نصبت فدخلت فيها مع رئيس الملائكة ورؤساء أفواج الملائكة السابقين الاثني عشر، وسألنا: «لِمَ وقفتم عند سفح الجبل ولم تصعدوا ؟».*

----------


## نور علي

*رجال على الأعراف

فقالوا: « ظهر لنا أشخاص منعونا من ارتقاء الجبل، إذ إنّ ذلك ممنوع إلاّ لنفر معدودين: وَعَلى الأعْرَافِ رِجَالٌ يَعْرِفُونَ كُلاًّ بِسِيمَاهُمْ** .
**فالتفت إليّ رئيس الملائكة وقال: « صحيح أنّك اسكتّني بأدلّتك المقنعة، لأنّنا لسنا من أهل المنطق والاستدلال، ولكنّني لم اكتشف في تصرّفاتكم هذه رضى الله تعالى، ولا يُستبعد أن يكون توقيفكم هنا مقدّمة لنزول العذاب الذي قد يحيق بنا أيضاً** ».
**قال هذا وهو يرتعد خوفاً، الأمر الذي أوقع سائر الحاضرين في القلق والاضطراب، فخشيت إذا انكشف هذا للآخرين أن ينفرط عقد الجيش، فطلبت من رؤساء أفواج الملائكة أن يكتموا ما دار بيننا من حديث ولا يذيعوه في الخارج**.
**ثمّ التفت إليّ رئيس الملائكة، فابتسمت في وجهه، وقلت: « قم نتمشّى في أطراف المعسكر نتفقّد شؤونه، ونتعرف أحواله، ونستكشف سفح الجبل، فلعلّنا نطّلع على سبب تأخيرنا هنا، فتزول المخاوف، فلا تكون باعثاً على اضطراب الآخرين** ».
**فخرجنا نتمشّى حتّى وصلنا إلى خيمة كان صاحبها منهمكاً في إصلاح سلاحه ، وهو يدمدم بأبيات من الشعر تحكي عن طول انتظاره، وكذلك الأمر مع بعض الخيام الأُخرى، فاحسست بالانبساط ورحت أختلس النظر إلى رئيس الملائكة مزهوّاً، إلى أن وصلنا في تجوالنا إلى تلّ على بُعد مائة قدم من المعسكر، فنظرنا من فوق التلّ إلى جهة المشرق فرأينا سحابة سوداء تغطي الأُفق كلّه، وترسل البرق والرعد والشهب بأشكال مختلفة وحركات مشتّتة، بحيث غدا الأُفق شعلة من نار. وما إن وقع نظر رئيس الملائكة على ذلك حتّى قال: « لا حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله** ».
**فسألته: « ما الذي يحدث هناك ؟! ».**ريح برهوت ولعن أعداء أهل البيت

فقال: « تلك ريح برهوت، وتلك الشهب التي تراها بصورة رماح وسيوف وخناجر وأعمدة، تنهمر على أعداء آل محمد صلّى الله عليه وآله، وهي اللعنات التي يرسلها المؤمنون عليهم، أمّا أصل العذاب والانتقام الإلهي فعلى الأرض، حيث تستعر مثل كورة الحدّاد، وتموج بالحيوانات المفترسة النارية وأنهار النحاس المنصهر التي تجري فيها** ».
**كنا نرى تلك السهام الشهابية عندما تنفذ في أبدان الأعداء، تخرج منها لتصيب آخرين، وإذا ما أصابت الأرض ارتفعت مرّة أخرى، لتصيب عدداً آخر منهم، فإذا فرّ أحد من أمامها، تبعته وكأنّها تعرف هدفها، ولا بد أن تصيبه**.
**وكنا نرى أُولئك الأعداء يرتفعون دون اختيار في الهواء، ثم يرتطمون بالأرض، مثل حبّات الحرمل في الإناء الساخن، لم يكن يقرّ لهم قرار، وكنّا نسمع أصوات صراخهم وعوائهم كالكلاب. كان هذا المنظر قد أفرحني بحيث إنّي طلبت أن تقام خيمتي فوق هذا التلّ، وأن تُضرب الخيام الأُخرى حوله؛ لكي لا يفوتهم التمتّع بذاك المنظر الفريد المفرج. فهرع الجميع لرؤية تلك المشاهد. وهم يظهرون الابتهاج ويصفّقون ويهللون: فَرِحِينَ بِما آتَاهُمُ اللهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ** .
**ولما كانت تلك الشهب التي تصيب الأعداء هي نتيجة للعن المؤمنين، كما قال رئيس الملائكة، فقد طلبنا من الجيش أن يلعنوا أعداء أهل البيت، وبدأت أنا أقرأ بصوت مرتفع حتّى يسمعني الجميع**:
«* *اللهمّ العن أوّل ظالم ظلم حقّ محمّد وآل محمّد صلّى الله عليه وآله، وآخِرَ تابع له على ذلك. اللهمّ العن العصابة التي جاهدت الحسين عليه السّلام، وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله، اللهم العنهم جميعاً** ».
**وقرأت أيضاً**:
«* *اللهمّ خُصّ أوّلَ ظالم باللعن منّي. اللهمّ العَن يزيد بن معاوية، وعُبيد الله بن زياد، وعمر بن سعد، وشمراً، وآل أبي سفيان، وآل زياد وآل مروان، إلى يوم القيامة** ».
**كان الجيش قد اصطفّ يتابعني في اللعن بأصوات مرتفعة، ولاحظنا أنّ عدد الشهب قد ازداد بالملايين على أثر لعناتنا، واظلمّت الدنيا هناك من الدخان والغبار. كانت الحالة من الشدّة بحيث إنّه إذا أصاب شهاب أحدهم كان يرتفع من الأرض إلى الفضاء بين الشهب، فكانت تصيبه من كلّ جهة: من الشرق ومن الغرب، ومن الشمال ومن الجنوب، وأحياناً من فوق ومن تحت، وهو يدور متقلباً في الهواء حتّى يسقط على الأرض مرّة أُخرى**.
**كان أفراد العسكر يستبدّ بهم الطرب، فيزدادون في اللعن والدعاء، حتّى جفت أفواههم وتلعثمت ألسنتهم، وهم يرون الظالمين قد شُويت أجسامهم، وغدت كالغرابيل من كثرة الثقوب.**الهدف النهائي: استئصال الظالم

ولكن على الرغم من كلّ ذلك لم تقرّ عيون الجيش، لأنّ منتهى درجة التشفّي بالانتقام وتبرّد قلب المظلوم لا يتمّ إلاّ بموت الظالم، وخروجه من عالم الوجود، كما أنّ تبرد قلب المظلوم في دار الدنيا لا يكون إلاّ بمحو الظالم من صفحة الوجود. إنّ الموت والفناء والخروج من الدار الآخرة أمر غير ممكن، إذ أنّ الحياة هناك ذاتيّة، وإنْ شويت ابدانهم وامتلأت ثقوباً، فقد قال سبحانه**:
**وإنَّ الَّدارَ الآخرةَ لَهِيَ الحَيَوَانُ و كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُم بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُوداً غَيْرَهَا** » .
**اجتمعنا نحن السبعة رؤساء الأفواج، والسبعة رؤساء الملائكة في خيمتي، للتشاور فيما ينبغي أن نفعله لبلوغ الانتقام التامّ، لتهدأ القلوب من ثورتها وفورانها، وتبرد بهذه الحرب التي نحن عازمون عليها**.
**ثمّ إنّ قلب إمام العصر والزمان، الذي هو قلب عالم الإمكان، يفور ويغلي وهو ممتلئ بالحزن، فيكون على الشيعة، الذين هم الفراشات حول تلك الشمعة، وأغصان تلك الشجرة، أن يظلّوا في همّ وحزن أيضاً لأنّهم ـ كما قالوا عليهم السّلام**:
«* *شيعتُنا خُلقوا من فاضل طينتنا، وعُجنوا بماء ولايتنا، يفرحون لفرحنا ويحزنون لحزننا** ».
**قال بعض: « يحسن بنا أن ندخل بَرَهوت، ونقطّعهم بأسلحتنا إرْباً إرْباً، وإن لم يموتوا؛ فإنّ الضرب بأيدينا قد يطفئ سعير قلوبنا** ».
**قال رئيس الملائكة: « لا شكّ أن العذاب الذي يحيق بهم الآن أشدّ كثيراً من قيامكم بقتلهم. ثمّ إنكم غير مسموح لكم بدخول برهوت** ».
**وقال آخر: « إنّ دخولنا إلى برهوت يرفع عنهم العذاب، فكما أنّ المؤمن يخاف نار جهنم، فإنّ نار جهنّم أشدّ خوفاً من المؤمن. إذن فدخولنا برهوت يرفع عنهم العذاب، وهذا نقيض ما نقصد إليه** ».
**قلت: « إنّ سبب حزننا وفوران دمائنا هو الآلام التي يتحمّلهما إمام الزمان عليه السّلام، فما لم تنطفئ نيران قلب إمامنا فلن يهدأ لنا بال، ولن تبرد قلوبنا، لأنَّ شيعته يحزنون لحزنه. فعلينا أن نفكّر للعثور على طريقة تجعله يخرج من حالة الانتظار التي يعيش فيها، وهذه لا تكون إلاّ بالدعاء لله والالتماس منه كي يأذن له بالظهور، ولا سبيل غير ذلك. إنّ علينا أن نتوسّل بكلّ جوارحنا بمُغيث المساكين حتّى يحلّ مشكلتنا هذه ».*

----------


## نور علي

*دعاء الفَرَج

استحسن الجميع هذا الرأي إلاّ الملائكة فقد لزموا الصمت، وفي هذه اللحظة دخل جمع من أفراد العسكر قائلين: إنّ نيران قلوبهم لا تنطفئ إلاّ باستعمال السيف والسنان. فطلبوا أن يُخبَر الجميع بالاستعداد للتوجّه إلى البيت المعمور، حيث نطلب من الله أن يعجّل ظهور وليّه حتّى يمكن علاج جميع أدوائنا. وهذا هو ما عُقد عليه عزم أهل الحلّ والعقد، فدعاء الفرج في آخر الزمان من أفضل الأدعية. وقمنا نحن أيضاً، والتحقنا بصفوف الجيش، ورفعنا أيديَنا الدعاء**:
«* *اللهمّ عظم البلاء، وبرح الخفاء، وانكشف الغطاء، وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء، وإليك يا ربّ المشتكى، وعليك المعوَّل في الشدّة والرخاء. صلّ على محمّد وآل محمّد اُولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم، فعرّفتنا بذلك منزلتهم، فرّج عنّا بحقّهم فرجاً عاجلاً كلمح البصر، أو هو اقرب من ذلك، يا محمّدُ يا عليّ، يا عليّ يا محمّد، انصراني فإنّكما ناصراي، واكفياني فإنّكما كافياي. يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان، الغوث، الغوث، الغوث! أدركْني، أدركْني، أدركْني! العجل، العجل، العجل**!.
**ثمّ أضفت قائلاً**:
«* *اللهمّ... فأخرِجْني من قبري مؤتزراً كفَني، شاهراً سيفي، مجرِّداً قناتي، ملبّياً دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي** ».
**تركنا الصفوف في حالة الدعاء، وذهبنا في بضعة نفر إلى دائرة الهاتف التي كانت في اللوح هناك، لكي نرى ونسمع الحوار في الملأ الأعلى، ونتعرف على رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وعلى عليّ وأولاده عليهم السّلام. فرأينا النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله وعلياً وأهل بيته عليهم السّلام يقفون صفّاً رافعين أيديهم بدعاء الفرج، ومن ورائهم وقفت صفوف الأنبياء والمرسلين والملائكة المقرّبين يدعون معهم، فأدركنا أنّ اجتماعنا الاستشاري، واتحاد آلامنا، واتجاهنا إلى دعاء الفرج، إنّما كان بإملاء باطني من الملأ الأعلى، إذ إنّ حركة هذا الظلّ ناشئة من حركة تلك الباقة من الورد**.
**قلت: « لا شكّ أنّ ذلك قد اثّر في الدنيا أيضاً، لأنّنا نظرنا فرأينا الإمام صاحب الزمان قد اجتمع مع جمع من أصحابه على رأس جبل، رافعين أيديهم بالدعاء أيضاً. ورأينا في مختلف بلاد الإسلام ومدنها جموع المسلمين قد تجمّعت في مجموعات كبيرة وصغيرة في المساجد مشغولين بالدعاء وقراءة: أمّنْ يُجيبُ المُضطَرَّ إذا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوء** .
**وفي الصحارى رأينا قطعان الحيوانات: من مفترسة ومجترّة وجارحة، قد عقدت الاجتماعات، وكلّ جمع يعرب بلسانه عمّا يعانيه من طول انتظار الفرج**.
**بعد رؤية هذه المناظر قوي أملنا بقرب بلوغنا المقصود. وطلبنا من عامل الهاتف أن يخبرنا فوراً إن جدّ خبر مفرح.**صولة الحقّ

عدنا إلى حيث صفوف أصحابنا المنتظمة للدعاء، فرأينا أنّهم في حال غريبة، فبعض في حال من البكاء وبشفاه يابسة، رافعين أيديهم بالدعاء، وقد وقفوا حيارى. وبعض قد شقّوا جيوبهم ووقعوا على الأرض. فقلنا لهم: انهضوا وافتحوا أعينكم، فالأمل بنيل المقصود قريب. ثمّ جاء من يطلبنا إلى الهاتف، فذهبنا ورفعنا السماعة، وإذا بالصوت يأتينا من الكعبة في دار الدنيا، عرفنا فيه صوت إمام الزمان الذي ينعش القلب وهو ينادي**:
«* *ألا يا أهل العالم، أنا الإمام المنتظر، ألا وإنّ جدّي الحسين قُتل عطشاناً** » 
**عدت إلى المعسكر لأرى الذين يحبّون أن يكونوا في ركاب الإمام للانتقام من الأعداء، يمتشقون سيوفهم بأيديهم ويخرجون من القبور**:
**فقد جَاءَ الَحقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقَاً**وقد مضت جولة الباطل، وطلعت دولة الحقّ**.


**( عن كتاب: سياحة في الغرب، أو مسير**الأرواح بعد الموت
**تأليف: السيّد حسن النجفي القوجاني**( 



**تمت**نسألكم الدعاء**اختكم ،، نور علي* *ارجوكم ارجوكم لا تنسوني من الدعاء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلاّ هو عالمُ الغيب والشهادة، الرحمن الرحيم، الملك القدّوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبّار المتكبّر، ربّ العالمين، مجيب دعوة المضطرين، كاشف كرب المكروبين، راحم المساكين، أمان الخائفين، غِياث المستغيثين، واضع المستكبرين. والسلام والصلاة على أوّل الوِرْد، وظِلّ الواحد الأحد، فاتحة كتاب الموجود، بسملة نور الوجود، البيت المعمور، والكتاب المسطور، وعلى آله الغُرّ الميامين، وسلالة النبيّين، وصفوة المرسلين، وخيَرة ربّ العالمين، لا سيّما ابن عمّه وصهره ووزيره وخليفته، صاحب العجائب، ومُظهر الغرائب، ومفرّق الكتائب، والليث الغالب، عليّ بن أبي طالب**.*

*شكرا والف يعطيكي العافية* 

*على النقل الرائع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الدعاء**:*
*«* *اللهمّ عظم البلاء، وبرح الخفاء، وانكشف الغطاء، وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء، وإليك يا ربّ المشتكى، وعليك المعوَّل في الشدّة والرخاء. صلّ على محمّد وآل محمّد اُولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم، فعرّفتنا بذلك منزلتهم، فرّج عنّا بحقّهم فرجاً عاجلاً كلمح البصر، أو هو اقرب من ذلك، يا محمّدُ يا عليّ، يا عليّ يا محمّد، انصراني فإنّكما ناصراي، واكفياني فإنّكما كافياي. يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان، الغوث، الغوث، الغوث! أدركْني، أدركْني، أدركْني! العجل، العجل، العجل**!.*

*الابنة العزيزة  (نور علي)* 

*اني اشكرك جزيل الشكر  بعد ان انتهيتي من  المشاركة  الرائعة التي اتحفتينا بها  الا وهي * 

*مسيرة الأرواح بعد الموت* 

*وارجوا الله ان يمتعك بالصحة والعافية انتي وزوجك واولادك وكل افراد عائلتك  وجعلكم من انصار آل البيت عليهم افضل السلام* 

*لا اريد ان ازيد سوى* 

*رحم الله امواتك وامواتنا واموات المسلمين* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## ghazooi

*الحمدلله رب العالمين*
*والصلاة والسلام على خير خلقة محمد الأمين وعلى آل بيته الأطهار الميامين*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع
الله يعطيش ربي العافيه والصحه
ونتظر الجزء الثالث

----------


## أم سيدعلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا عزيزتي نور علي نور الله قلبك بالايمان وطاعة الرحمان  
مرة اخرى شكرا وننتظر المزيد

----------


## نور علي

*ربي يوفقكم كلكم ..*

*اشكركم واحد واحد ... ربي لا يحرمنا من تواجدكم وتعقيبكم ...*

*الاخت : الضحكة البريئه ... اي جزء ثالث ... وصلنا الى الجزء 12 والاخير وانتي تسئلي عن الثالث ...* 

*غزاوي .. على ما اعتقد .. اسمح لي على التأخير في الرد عليك ....*

*الوالد الغالي ... كلمة مشكور قليلة في حقك ... ربي يعطيك طولة العمر يا ابو طارق وما ننحرم منك ..*

*أم سيد علي ... اسعدني مرورك وتواجدك معي في الموضوع .. واسعدني ان يكون اول مشاركة لكِ معانا كان في صفحتي ... ربي لا يحرمنا من ومنكم جميعاً .*

*اختكم ... نور علي*

----------


## بحور الامل

مشكوووووووورة اختي نور علي على الموضوع
الله يعطيك الف عافية 
تحياااااااتي لك
بحور الامل

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** 

**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته*

*
الف شكر على التواجد*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*تحياتي لكم*


*اختكم ,,, نور علي*

----------


## alnassrah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 

*بارك الله فيك اختي العزيزة نور علي على هذا الموضوع* 

*الشيق الذي ابهرني* 

*والذي شدني لقرأته كاملاً* 

*بارك الله فيك* 

جارح

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر لك اخوي جارح القلوب* 

*على التكرم بالمرور والرد*

*كم يسعدني رؤيه المرور على هذا الموضوع بالذات*

*اختك ،، نور علي*

----------

